# the Rocky Mountain " Special Edition Bikes " Thread



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Januar 2006)

... dies ist also der Thread für Rocky Mountain *Special Edition Bikes*
freue mich auf gute Beiträge und Fotos und mehr ...


----------



## neikless (11. Januar 2006)

gute Idee ein speci.ed.thread
hier Bilder von meinem RMX canuck
leider habe ich im Moment keine besseren
werde aber spät im Frühjahr wieder welchen 
machen ...

ich find wichtig das auch die specials gefahren
werden und nicht irgendwo in Sammlungen 
verstauben, oder ? wie denkt ihr darüber ?

in diesem sinne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (11. Januar 2006)

Ja natürlich ein RM ist zum Fahren da und nicht um irgendwo rumzustehen ein bisschen behutsam sein, schön putzen und pflegen sollte man es aber schon aber bei solchen Bikes macht das putzen ja Spaß - so gehts mir zumindest

Ich geh mal davon aus das hier auch Team-Bikes erwünscht sind denn dann werd ich demnächst auch mal ein paar Bilder posten


----------



## derschotte (11. Januar 2006)

ähm, war der thread net geschlossen?  

auf jeden fall ne gute idee  sobald ich endlich mein slayer gewogen hab, werd ich es hier nochma posten.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2006)

@ Neikless...wie ich Dein Bike vergoettere weist du ja - auch dass ich es als Wallpaper habe. Aber eine Frage bleibt..."Wer ist die rasierte Dame im Hintergrund"? auf dem 1. Foto
Deine neue Liebe? Der Seitensprung zum RMX oder gar der FREUNDIN??? Ohje...
Ihr seht...dass der Thread geschlossen wurde (erstmal) war schon okay...denn dafuer gibts die Gallery, den RMX Thread und den SWITCH Thread. Soll ich meine Fotos eines gluecklichen Tages in alles 3 posten?!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Januar 2006)

Antwort auf meine Frage wieso geschlossen und bitte um neueröffnung:
Bitte in Zukunft etwas klarer formulieren und auch schauen, ob es sowas nicht schon gibt. Ich habe das Thema mal genauer (Bikes) geändert.
Ich habe den Thread erstmal wieder geöffnet, bleibt aber unter Beobachtung.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum

*VIELEN DANK !!!  und an alle ihr seht es lässt sich vernünftig
was bewegen also lasst uns auch den thread vernünftig
und in sinne von IBC verwalten  *
__________________


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2006)

Ich bin ja wirklich der Letzte der behauptet das es im Rocky Mountain Forum sinnlose Threads gibt, aber diesen hier halte ich für nicht so wahnsinnig sinnvoll. Und das als RM Switch Moko Special Edition Rider! Aber ich habe mein Moko gefragt und es fühlt sich im RM Switch Thread schon sehr wohl, weil es sich nicht unbedingt für etwas besseres hält als die anderen Switchs.
Wie Insane schon sagte, soll ich mein Bike jetzt hier im RM Forum in die Gallery, den Switch Thread UND den Special Edition Bikes Thread posten? Na ja....
Da müsste man ja fast noch die RMs aus dem RMX Thread herausfiltern, nen Hardtail Thread eröffnen, nochmal nen separaten für die Flows, einen für SLs, usw. 
Im Enddefekt ist es mir aber doch egal, also - was solls...


FLO


----------



## neikless (12. Januar 2006)

ich finde die idee gut weil es nicht nur um ein bike geht sondern um eine vielzahl von modellen aus verschiedenen einsatzgebieten und jahren ...
eine gute möglichkeit ein paar special edition bikes zusammen zutragen
und gute gelegenheit für alle sie sich anzusehen uns infos zu finden ...
also wer icht mag einfach nicht beachten den andern viel spass beim posten

jetzt posten mal ein paar bikes !!!


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2006)

hier was neues aus canada ...


----------



## Frankki (5. Februar 2006)

Hi


Hier ist ein Bild vom neuen Slayer 06 in Teamlackierung

Gruß Frank

http://si7.mtb-news.de/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Februar 2006)

Sehr schön!!  
Ist das deins, oder wo hast du das Bild her??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankki (5. Februar 2006)

Hi

Ich fahre ein Slayer 70 
Ich setzt später mal ein Bild rein.
Love the Ride

Frank


----------



## meth3434 (5. Februar 2006)

Das slayer in teamlackierung ist ja echt der absolute Hammer, bildschönes Rad!! wieviel mehr kostet der Rahmen denn in der Lackierung als die "normalen" modelle und gibt es den überhaupt frei verkauflich für den normalsterblichen?!


----------



## Frankki (5. Februar 2006)

Hi

Der Rahmen wird 2190 Euro kosten. Er wird in einer
Auflage von 25 Stück gebaut.
love the Ride

Frank


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Und wann kommen die Switch Stealth...???


----------



## Tim Simmons (5. Februar 2006)

ist das rmx wade simmons nicht auch eine sonderauflage...oder täusche ich mich da?!

Mfg Tim
ride...don't destroy


----------



## neikless (5. Februar 2006)

also das 2006er RMX Xfire ist ein special edition Ja
die älteren simmons (polierte schwinge) waren glaub ich (sowie das R.S. switch)
keine s.e. aber trotzdem sehr fein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Steht bei den SE's nicht immer vorne auf der Plakette am Steuerrohr "Special Edition"?


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Steht bei den SE's nicht immer vorne auf der Plakette am Steuerrohr "Special Edition"?




Genau so ist es - daran lässt sich erkennen, ob Special Edition oder nicht.

FLO


----------



## blaubaer (5. Februar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so ist es - daran lässt sich erkennen, ob Special Edition oder nicht.
> 
> FLO



diese serie(n) gab es aber erst ab 2005 


ich seh mein Wade Simmons RMX auch als Special Edition, immerhin war es nur als rahmen erhältlich und hatte auch einen special preis


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Februar 2006)

Kurz die aufklärung..
Das RMX "Wade Simmons" und das Switch "Richie Schley" waren Special Edition Rahmen und somit auf 25 Stück limitiert. Ab 2005 ist dann auf dem Logo "Special Edition" drauf gekommen.

greets,


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Und wann kommen die Switch Stealth...???


----------



## neikless (5. Februar 2006)

wieder was gelernt ... habe mal dieses pinke flow "bonandrini" ? für einen freund besorgt das war ja wohl sehr special aber hatte keine S.E. Logo soweit ich weiß ... werde das nachprüfen ...
das bike ist übrigens wieder zu verkaufen weil der typ kein geld zum aufbauen hat ... (18")


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2006)

Und kann man dann grundsätzlich sagen, dass es die Rocky Mountain Special Editions nur als Framesets zu kaufen gibt? So ist es ja beim RMX Wade Simmons, Canuck, Crossfire, Switch Moko u. Stealth.

Was meinen die Experten?

FLO


----------



## Clemens (6. Februar 2006)

iNSANE!


> Steht bei den SE's nicht immer vorne auf der Plakette am Steuerrohr "Special Edition"?



nicht immer...


----------



## neikless (6. Februar 2006)

ist den das element (blau-canuck) ein S.E. ???
sorry weiß es einfach nicht das vertex zb gibts ja auch immer
in team lackierung TSC rotweiß-ahorn-canuck > ist aber kein S.E. !

trotzdem sieht man solche bikes selten und gern ;-)


----------



## neikless (6. Februar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann man dann grundsätzlich sagen, dass es die Rocky Mountain Special Editions nur als Framesets zu kaufen gibt? So ist es ja beim RMX Wade Simmons, Canuck, Crossfire, Switch Moko u. Stealth.
> 
> Was meinen die Experten?
> 
> FLO



*ja, ich denke das stimmt .*
wie auch beim Element Retro + Blaze /ETSX Nitrous / Slayer Hotrod / Flow Zero ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Februar 2006)

*Slayer* Hot Rod 2005




Weiß jemand wieviele es davon tatsächlich gibt ? Einige sprechen von 25 Stück für Deutschland, andere widerum von 50 Stück Weltweit. Hat hierzu jemand eine genaue Info?
Die Kurbel wird noch in eine Atlas getauscht. DAs Schaltwerk in ein SRAM X.0. und dann noch die Shifter dazu


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Februar 2006)

Ein heisser Ofen...ja, das mit den Stueckzahlen ist immer so ne Sache...Hab auch keine Ahnung ob das Weltweit oder fuer ein Land gilt. Denke aber letzteres...
Mal was anderes. Vorne im neuen Rocky Katalog steh doch drin dass man sich a Fruehjahr selber Bikes dort auf der Website zusammenstellen kann. Farbe, Schriftzug, Komponenten...Wer weis da was drueber?


----------



## Clemens (6. Februar 2006)

neikless


> ist den das element (blau-canuck) ein S.E. ???



Das Element ist nicht blau-canuck sondern blau/dunkelblau metallic, nennt sich 2006er Limited Edition Element West-Point. Der silberne limited Anhänger war jedenfalls dabei. Weitere Pics in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## neikless (6. Februar 2006)

http://bikes.com/bikes/special_edition/index.aspx

das ist mal ne übersicht ...


----------



## Deleted9832 (6. Februar 2006)

@Rocklandbiker,
ich würde nichts an dem Rad tauschen, sieht sehr harmonisch mit den Komponenten aus. 
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Smithy (6. Februar 2006)

*Slayer* Canuck, Jg. 2005, 18 Zoll:


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (6. Februar 2006)

schön zu sehen das der thread nach den anfängliche bedenken doch ganz gut angenommen wird & hoffe bald mit meinem eigenem bike teilnehmen zu dürfen


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Februar 2006)

Hey Stealth. Was gibts neues von Deinem Stealth?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (6. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Stealth. Was gibts neues von Deinem Stealth?



noch nichts leider hoffe es klappt diesen monat noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

Sowas hab ich auch 

Hier mein Reaper.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2006)

Oh, seh gerade die Gabel hat sich geändert.


G.


----------



## Jendo (10. Februar 2006)

Ha, das hat sicherlich nicht funktioniert.Nun hab ich mal wieder ne schmucken Rocky Thread entdeckt und dan hab ich das Pech an nem iMac zusitzen wo ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich den UBB Code rauskopieren kann...
Also wenn jemand interesse hat mein Rasouli zu besichtigen ist herzlich eingeladen in "meine Bilder --> alle Bilder von Jendo"

Es wird soch auch in naher Zukunft das Vorderrad ändern. Ist schon bestelltm aber die Engländer brauchen wieder viel zulange mit dem Paket packen (Hope Blub Nabe in Rot mit Mavic 321Disc Felge und Dt Speichen).
Sobald es neue Pics vom Rasouli gibt, stell ich sie online.
Grüße an Alle. (P.S. hab endlich Ferien.Prüfungszeit endich zu ende...)


----------



## SlayMe (10. Februar 2006)

Sehr schönes Rad, Clemens


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2006)

hier das flow "bonandrini" von einem freund
es geht leider zurück da 19" zu groß für ihn
er hat sich jetzt ein Flow 2.0 (18") bestellt


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

Ja das bonandrini ist ein Männer Rad wie es im Buche steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. Februar 2006)

Oh, echt krass, ich denke mal wenn das ein Kerl faehrt dann wird der immer gefragt werden ob es das Bike das Freundin ist...zu krass das Ding.


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

Für mich ist pink zwar an sich keine hässliche Farbe, aber an dem Bonandrini in Kombination mit Silber an einem Bike ist es mir echt zuviel des guten. 
Wie es der Meth schon gesagt hat: Leicht schwul dieses Ding. Damit will ich zwar keine schwulen diskriminieren, aber nichts für mich!

FLO


----------



## Frankki (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Ab Heute gibts die ersten Slayer 70 SE Cult in Schwarz......

Love the Ride
Frank


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Februar 2006)

Frankki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ab Heute gibts die ersten Slayer 70 SE Cult in Schwarz......
> 
> ...


----------



## soederbohm (20. Februar 2006)

Ab heute erst? Ich dachte, da schwirren schon ein paar bei ihren Besitzern rum (Fotos hier im Forum).

Übrigens scheint es das Slayer dieses Jahr lt. Aussage von Bikeaction doch ein einer rot-weiß Maple Leaf Lackierung zu geben  Ich bin gespannt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (20. Februar 2006)

Normale Slayer 70 gibt es schon eine weile, bin auch schon eines gefahren. 
Aber Frank meinte mit Sicherheit die Special Edition "Cult".

Ja, die Canuck-Editions gehören schon mit zu den schönsten Specials....

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (20. Februar 2006)

Jaja, schon klar. Aber ich dachte, ich hätte hier schon Bilder vom Cult-Rahmen gesehen (beim glücklichen Besitzer, nicht beim Händler).

Aber egal, lieber weniger drumrumreden und dafür auf mehr Bilder warten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Frankki (20. Februar 2006)

Hi Martin

Schick mir Deine e-mail Adresse und Du bekommst ein Bild
vom Slayer SE in Rot-Weiß
[email protected]

Gruß Frank


----------



## soederbohm (22. Februar 2006)

Neuigkeiten vom Slayer Canuck:

Das Bild, das wir bisher kennen scheint nur ein Muster zu sein (lt. Aussage Bikeaction), im Orginal wird das Bike die klassische Maple-Leaf Optik wie am Element Team haben. 

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## s.d (22. Februar 2006)

Aha finde zwar die neuartige Version auch nicht schlecht aber die klassische Team Lackierung ist einfach zeitlos schön und ich bin schon gespannt wie sie am neuen Slayer aussehen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (28. Februar 2006)

So, ich hoffe der Frank hat nichts dagegen, aber hier mal ein Bild des neuen Slayer Canuck  

Kanns kaum noch abwarten


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2006)

Krass...da faellt mir nix mehr ein. Wie kommt das dass das nicht im Katalog drin ist? So faellts ja quasi untern Tisch.
Aber in jedem Fall SEHR schoen! Schade nur dass der Hinterbau keine Blaetter abbekommen hat.


----------



## soederbohm (28. Februar 2006)

JA, meins, meins, meins, meins, meins!!!

Ich vermute mal, dass die Edition nicht von RM Canada, sondern von Bikeaction herausgebracht wird. Der Händler des Jahres in Österreich hat mir mal gesagt, er könnte das auch, müsste nur genug bestellen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Februar 2006)

Ich finde den Rahmen ultra schick!!! Mit meinem Blau-Weiß bin ich aber auch sehr zufrieden 

Klasse Bike!!! 

Ride on!!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Februar 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> JA, meins, meins, meins, meins, meins!!!
> 
> Ich vermute mal, dass die Edition nicht von RM Canada, sondern von Bikeaction herausgebracht wird. Der Händler des Jahres in Österreich hat mir mal gesagt, er könnte das auch, müsste nur genug bestellen.
> 
> ...




Wenn Du es fertig aufgebaut hast musst Du unbedingt nochmals Bilder einstellen!!


----------



## soederbohm (28. Februar 2006)

Mach ich natürlich, kann aber noch ne Weile dauern. Der Rahmen soll erst im April kommen und den Rest kauf ich erst, wenn ich 75kg Körpergewicht erreicht habe (das Bike soll ja meine Belohnung sein), und das wird vor Juli wohl nicht der Fall sein


----------



## Jendo (28. Februar 2006)

...da müsst ich mir ja 14kilo anfressen. Wär das auch ne Belohnung wert?


----------



## soederbohm (28. Februar 2006)

Hm...kommt darauf an, wie Du dann ausschaust  

Bei mir sind 75 schon eher unteres Ende.


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Februar 2006)

Keute ich wiege einiges mehr und fahre mit meinem Slayer 50 (2006) auch über all und alles mit!!! 

Bin aber auch dabei wieder mein Kopfgewicht für dne Sommer zu erreichen.

75 kg, auch ist das lange her ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2006)

Hi Guys...

I proudly present my new SWITCH STEALTH.

Bitte fragt nicht warum und woher...ich habs halt, und die restlichen Lieferdaten bleiben beim alten...
Ich hoffe es gefaellt euch ihr wisst jetzt wieder wie sehr sich das warten lohnt*g*
Mehr in meiner Gallery...


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Februar 2006)

jepp, das ist auch richtig nett!! Ich muss feststellen Rocky baut einfach geile Bikes!!! Hut ab!!! Wie sind die 6 Kolben Bremsen von Hope?


----------



## s.d (28. Februar 2006)

Glückwunsch INSANE
nochmal zum slayer schaut euch mal dass an:

http://www.bicyclemagic.com/news.php?articleid=53

ich glaube das war nur so ne Vorabversion war ja auch quasi das erste offizielle Bild des neuen Slayers oder? Auf jeden Fall auch sehr schick


----------



## reaper-klan (28. Februar 2006)

... OK! Ich nehme es! 
Das sieht supergeil aus!!!


----------



## meth3434 (28. Februar 2006)

bei dem artikel zu dem canuck slayer stand folgendes im artikel: 
Three levels of Slayer will become available in 15", 16,5", 18,0", 19,0", 20,5" and 22,0" frame sizes. 
seit wann gibt es die frames in so vielen grössen und vor allem in grösse 22,0", ich bin 185 und mir sind die 18,5 recht gross, für wen sind dann rahmen mit 4" mehr?


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem artikel zu dem canuck slayer stand folgendes im artikel:
> Three levels of Slayer will become available in 15", 16,5", 18,0", 19,0", 20,5" and 22,0" frame sizes.
> seit wann gibt es die frames in so vielen grössen und vor allem in grösse 22,0", ich bin 185 und mir sind die 18,5 recht gross, für wen sind dann rahmen mit 4" mehr?




Für Leute ab 215 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (28. Februar 2006)

die 22,0" frames verkaufen sich sicher wie warme semmeln, und erst der wiederverkaufswert...


----------



## Motivatus (28. Februar 2006)

des würd ich jetzt mal nicht so sagen, nen kumpel von mir ist 1,95 und der fährt alle rahmen in 21 oder 22 also so abwegig ist des garnicht. von dennen werden dann ja auch nur ne handvoll gebaut. hat wer nen bild von nem 16,5" rahmen? mein händler hat nur eins in 18 zoll rumstehen und ich bräuchte 16,5...


----------



## bighit_fsr (4. März 2006)

so, jetzt mal was älteres, nichts destotrotz limited edition, gabs angeblich ganze 50 mal

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/10434/vertex_001small.JPG

la voilá






Zugegeben:
die Sattelstütze ist jetzt nicht die reine Lehre, aber man wird sehen ob die nicht vielleicht doch noch getauscht wird...


----------



## Jendo (4. März 2006)

wow...
Alt und Geil!


----------



## s.d (4. März 2006)

da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## numinisflo (4. März 2006)

Ich liebe diese canadische Eigenart die Bikes zu lackieren....

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (4. März 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> wow...
> Alt und Geil!



http://free-toplist.de/lists/16667/


----------



## Sawa (5. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> http://free-toplist.de/lists/16667/




Bescheuerter Link!


----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Bescheuerter Link!


...also ich verstehe den auch nicht, und schon gar nicht was der hier soll.


----------



## looser (2. April 2006)

Hier noch ein Special Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (3. April 2006)

Hier ein RM Special Edition mit besonderer Geschichte:
Da ich an meinem ETS-X 70 von 2003 diverse "Unter dem Lack" Fehler hatte wurde es mir in Garantie ersetzt. Ratet mal was ich bekommen habe. Ein 2005 ETS-X 90 (Scandium) SE ganz in schwarz. Da ich es aufgrund einer zwischenzeitlich (während der Garantieabwicklung) Notfall-Rückenoperation nicht mehr fahren (nicht einmal eine Jungfernfahrt ) darf (aus Geometriegründen), möchte ich es verkaufen. 
Aufbau: - Rahmengrösse 20,5 Zoll, Dämpfer Fox Float RL
            - Schaltung komplett XT 03 (nicht inverse) Umwerfer neu
            - Bremsen Deore hydraulisch
            - Gabel RS Psylo SL U-Turn
            - Sattelstütze Thomson elite neu
            - Sattel Selle italia Octavia
            - Laufräder XT/Alexrims FD16
            - restliche Parts Ritchey comp



Da der Rahmen alleine einen Neupreis von über 2390 Euro darstellt habe ich das Bike zum Festpreis von 2000 Euro in verschiedenen Inserateforen in der Schweiz ausgeschrieben. Falls einer von Euch Interesse daran hat, sende er mir doch ein PM.

P.S. bessere Bilder folgen in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## MTsports (5. April 2006)

*Hallo , 

hier mal ein Bild des 25 Jahre Element Frame´s*​




*basierend auf dem Scandium Rahmen
Limitiert auf 25 Stück !
ab Ende April lieferbar .* 

*Gruss und happy trails
Markus*
für weitere Fragen stehe ich Euch gern unter www.mtsports.de zu Verfügung .​


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

Nicht schlecht. Schade dass ich fuer sowas keine Verwendung habe - aber echt ein sehr schoenes Finish!


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. April 2006)

..Ja ein wirklich sehr schöner Frame! Die Lackierung ist der Hammer!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. April 2006)

Kleiner Einwurf passend zum "Special Edition" Thread..
Mein aktuelles Flow. Wahnsinns Street-machine!!









..mehr in meiner Galerie..

Rock'n Roll,


----------



## s.d (5. April 2006)

Mario dein Flow ist wie das switch super schön aufgebaut
Das Element ist echt schön so ein ähnliches gab es doch schon mal mit roter Glitzer lackierung und polished war wein Signature von 2003 glaub ich Wirds noch mehr solcher Jubiläumsrahmen geben in evtl. anderen Lackierungen?


----------



## numinisflo (5. April 2006)

Die Lackierung des Element ist genial, sieht wirklich sehr edel aus!

Und Mario's Flow ist einfach wieder mal der Hammer! Sehr schön mit den weißen Parts. Was ist denn das für eine Kurbel?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. April 2006)

..danke für die Blumen numinisflo. Es handelt sich um weiße North Shore DH Kurbeln.

cya,


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (10. April 2006)

einestages noch mit weißer race face diabolus kurbel + vorbau
sattelstütze lässt sich (fast) ganz versenken



anklicken>>>bewerten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (12. April 2006)

endlich zu hause !
weiße kurbel und vorbau lass ich (vielleicht) weg oder was denkt ihr ?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2006)

Ich finde es paßt so wie es ist 

Will ja net wieder eine Diskussion lostreten.....aber trotzdem, was wiegt es denn genau so wie auf dem letzten Bild.

G.


----------



## s.d (12. April 2006)

passen würds schon gut und sicher auch geil aussehen aber es ist so oder so ein geiles Gefährt


----------



## chaecker (13. April 2006)

@ stealth Rider: _weiße kurbel und vorbau lass ich (vielleicht) weg oder was denkt ihr ?
_
Finde ich auch. Das könnte sonst zu viel des Guten sein. Die goldenen Kettenblattschrauben sprechen für sich. Ein sehr gelungenes Bike, traumhaft schün. Ich würde es so lassen  .


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (13. April 2006)

@ Jörg - mit personenwaage 16Kg denke 17kg könnten realistisch stimmen !


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg - mit personenwaage 16Kg denke 17kg könnten realistisch stimmen !



Schön leicht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (20. April 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg - mit personenwaage 16Kg denke 17kg könnten realistisch stimmen !



 Kaum zu glauben leicht! Mein New Slayer wiegt mit ähnlicher Ausstattung bei den Laufrädern, Luftdämpfer und halbes Kilo leichterer Gabel (Z 1 Light) schon 16,4 Kilo...


----------



## numinisflo (20. April 2006)

Hier mal meine Special Edition, hat zwar ne Weile gedauert, aber hier ist sie nun:

Switch Moko 2005:











FLO

(habe jetzt auch Lago-Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum)


----------



## meth3434 (21. April 2006)

und ich dachte ich wäre hier der meister der farbabstimmung! Sehr gelungen, gefällt mir wirklich gut! freu mich schon das ding endlich mal live beim rocky meet zu sehen!


----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2006)

Ja super! Da wurde ja an nix gespart!


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2006)

Danke - ich freue mich auch schon, mal die unsichtbare Müncher/Anzinger Stealth-Tarnkappen-Anti-Radar-Custom&all-Black-mit-Dorado-Fraktion zu sehen und solche Geschichten...

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. April 2006)

@numinisflo: Wo hast du bei deinem Switch, den Stabilisator für's Schaltwerk herbekommen? Gibts sowas zu kaufen, oder ist das selfmade handbuilt?

Gruß, 
Mario

PS: Ist nur interesse halber. Bei Rohloff brauch ich sowas ja nicht..


----------



## s.d (21. April 2006)

Gibts zu kaufen

http://bikebasics.de/shop/index.php?cPath=1


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. April 2006)

..Alles klar. Merci, dir!  

schönen Abend noch..


----------



## numinisflo (22. April 2006)

Stimmt, gibt es zu kaufen. Habe ich auf Empfehlung meines Händlers und meines letzten gecrashten Schaltwerks verbaut. Mal sehen, ob es was bringt - gut aussehen tuts schonmal.

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. April 2006)

Ja, bringen wirds denke ich auf jeden Fall was! Damit hat man ja mit jedem Schaltwerk Saint Qualitäten ohne dass man Schraubachse, oder eben die spezielle Saint Nabe mit Centerlock fahren muss! Find ich ne gute Sache..

later,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftpumpe (23. April 2006)

also limited oder nicht dit green is älter aber echt selten .....


----------



## SlayMe (23. April 2006)

@ Stealth Rider
wunderschönes Bike.   Ich würde die Kurbel in weiß ranmachen und alles Goldene weg.

Grüße


----------



## hotspice (3. Mai 2006)

also ich bin ja supergespannt wieviele maple leaf- rot weiß  limited slayer es hier geben wird, habe was leuten gehört es gäbe angeblich nur 6 stück für deutschland ( versch. größen) ob da was dran ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.

wieviele hier haben denn ein limited bestellt? bzw schon ne zusage über lieferung bekommen??


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Mai 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bringen wirds denke ich auf jeden Fall was! Damit hat man ja mit jedem Schaltwerk Saint Qualitäten ohne dass man Schraubachse, oder eben die spezielle Saint Nabe mit Centerlock fahren muss! Find ich ne gute Sache..
> 
> later,



Bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher. Bei meinem Abgang hab ich mir "nur" das Schaltauge verbogen - mit hanger banger waere vll das ganze Schaltwerk abgerissen...also ich lass das.
Dafuer gibts ja auswechselbare Schaltaugen aus weicherem Material. Um Rahmen und SW zu verschonen.


----------



## Mr.Fork (5. Mai 2006)

Limited Editions:
Ich habe so meine Zweifel an den Stückzahlen seitens RM zu den Limited bikes. Wenn ich z.B. sehe, das man regelmässig immernoch nagelneue
2003er Switche in Canuck in Neu bekommt.(Habe selbst mal eines gekauft)
dann können sie Zahlen (50) irgendwie nicht stimmen. Es sei denn die Limited bikes kommen nur nach Deutschland. Eigentlich ists mir aber auch egal. Ich kaufe die Rahmen weil sie schön sind. Nicht weil sie limitiert sind


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Mai 2006)

Limitierungen beziehen sich auf das jeweilige Land. Also passt das dann schon.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Limitierungen beziehen sich auf das jeweilige Land. Also passt das dann schon.




Sicher  Meine Info ist eine andere. Die Stückzahlen sind weltweit, allerdings gibts die meisten Modelle nur in D. Wir scheinen hier auf die Sondermodelle zu stehen. 

Von meinem 97ziger Vertex Ltd. soll es weltweit 50 St. geben, davon 25 Stück in D, macht bei 5 Rahmenhöhen.... Das Schwarzbunte Element 70 gab es wohl 25 Mal nur in D, davon treffen sich zwei 18" regelmäßig in den Harburger Bergen


----------



## hotspice (5. Mai 2006)

die limitierung bringt rein geld mäßig gar nix. die teile verlieren in jedem fall richtig an wert aber der ideelle wert, und vor allem das geile design ist es wert eins haben zu wollen, auserdem muß ich immer grinsen wenn ich gleiches modell sehe unterwegs beim biken und ich habe ein limited, da ist schon staunen angesagt.
das wollen wir doch alle, oder nicht? etwas ausergewöhnliches und nachdem sich keiner von uns nen porsche GT3 leisten kann dann halt ein schönes rm limited ;-)


----------



## Jendo (5. Mai 2006)

So, es gibt endlich mal vernüftige Rasouli Bilder! Davon gibt es nicht sonderlich viele. Aber im Forum gibt es immerhin 2-3 Stück  
Mehr Bilder findet ihr in meiner Galerie.













Gruß, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. Mai 2006)

Ein begehrenswertes Fahrrad....
Gib bloß am Rocky Treffen acht auf dein Bike, vermutlich werde ich es dir unterm Arsch wegklauen!

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Mai 2006)

Voellig fett das Bike!


----------



## meth3434 (6. Mai 2006)

echt ein richtig schönes ding! und rasoulis gibt es eh ziehmlich wenige! eigenwilliger und geiler aufbau!


----------



## nimmersatt (6. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> echt ein richtig schönes ding! und rasoulis gibt es eh ziehmlich wenige! eigenwilliger und geiler aufbau!



ach, die Dinger gibts doch wie Sand am Meer


----------



## hotspice (7. Mai 2006)

super!!!
rufgegondelt oder geradelt?


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

Ja, echt schöne Bilder.
Und da wir jetzt ja wissen das es soooooviele Rasoulis gibt, können wir ja gleich einen neue RM Rasouli Thread aufmachen 
GRuß, Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (7. Mai 2006)

Hey Jendo - Kein Lob ohne Kritik  Wie waers mit anderen Kurbeln, und Reifen ohne orangene Streifen?


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

jop, das stimmt!
Das sind zur zeit noch LX Kurbeln mit Baujahr 02. Aber die Dinger halten mich aus und haben bis jetzt sehr treue dienste geleistet. Sowieso hab ich mir erst vor einer Woche die Mühe gemacht die Dinger zu polieren (kommt auf den Fotos nicht ganz so gut rüber). Ja und da ich extra die Carbon Kettenführung auf die Kurbeln hab anpassen lassen, werd ich die Dinger solange fahren bis sie völlig ausgelutscht sind oder mir ein paar schicke neue über den Weg laufen wo ich nicht wieder stehen kann. Die Reifen fahr ich auch noch runter und dann werdens sicherlich wieder Larsen TTs sein und dann achte ich auch darauf das sie nicht mit orangen Streifen sind 

Hab mir gestern noch ein X9 Set bestelklt, da mein Schaltwerk samt Schaltauge ausgeleiert ist und ich alle 10 meter die Ketten übers Ritzel donnern höre...

Aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich nur darauf gewartet bis einer an meinen Kurbeln meckert. Würd ich ja bei euch auch machen und die bestens sind es definitiv nicht. Naja, irgendwann mal werden auch da bessere/ schönere rangebsatelt.
Gruß, Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> nicht wieder stehen kann



Gut dass ich einer schoenen Frau nie widerstehen kann und hinterher schnell wieder stehen kann


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2006)

Mal ne etwas andere "Special Edition"


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

Das ist ja mal echt der Oberhammer! Super Lack und Aufkleber, wenn es welche sind.
Auch die Felgen sind nicht übel. Ist das deiner Allmountain?


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube, das war auch der Rocky-Bus, welcher zur gleichen Zeit auf dem Campingplatz Monte Brione am Lago war, zu der ich auch dort war. Könnte evtl. "bike-it-easy" gehören. Oder es gibt tatsächlich mehrere dieser unglaublich geilen Gefährte.

Das ist definitiv eine Special Edition!!!

FLO


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Mai 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das war auch der Rocky-Bus, welcher zur gleichen Zeit auf dem Campingplatz Monte Brione am Lago war, zu der ich auch dort war. Könnte evtl. "bike-it-easy" gehören. Oder es gibt tatsächlich mehrere dieser unglaublich geilen Gefährte.
> 
> Das ist definitiv eine Special Edition!!!
> 
> FLO



Nah dran. Der Bus gehört Markus von MTSports (damit war er auch am Lago). 

Das ist wohl der Beweis, dass Rocky Händler noch verrücker sind als wir Rocky Fans


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

Okay fast. War auch nur ne Vermutung. Der Grad der Verrücktheit der kompletten Rocky Community, sowohl Händler als auch Fans & Rider nimmt schon heftige Ausmaße an. Aber diese sind meist extrem schön anzusehen...

FLO


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grad der Verrücktheit der kompletten Rocky Community, sowohl Händler als auch Fans & Rider nimmt schon heftige Ausmaße an.



Wohl war! Ich warte nur darauf das hier jemand sein RM Logo Tattoo postet 

Das können wir ja alle in München als Zusatzprogramm bei schlechten Wetter machen  
GRuß Robert


----------



## s.d (8. Mai 2006)

Tattoo wurde schon mal gepostet aber kein echtes. Aber ich glaube es liegt daran das wir unser ganzes Geld in die Bikes stecken und gar kein Geld für ein Tattoo haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reaper84 (8. Mai 2006)

Was ich mal fragen wollte: Gibt es bei den 2006er Special Edition Rockys eigentlich auch wieder irgendwelche Zusätze, wie z.B. so ein Schlüsselanhänger?


----------



## hotspice (8. Mai 2006)

schlüsselanhänger?
ich bin schon froh wenn ich das teil überhaupt bekomme 

also wenn will ich ne raceface kurbel als schlüsselanhänger  bitte in maßstab 1:1


----------



## meth3434 (8. Mai 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> schlüsselanhänger?
> ich bin schon froh wenn ich das teil überhaupt bekomme
> 
> also wenn will ich ne raceface kurbel als schlüsselanhänger  bitte in maßstab 1:1


 

wie wahr...;-)

@jendo: wenn du auch nur noch einmal an schlechtes wetter denkst bist du hiermit offiziell ausgeladen !


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Mai 2006)

switch stealth mehr bilder in meiner gallerie


----------



## s.d (17. Mai 2006)

nice nice... 

hast du schon mal ein Bild vom deinem Slayer gepostet?


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

Was man nicht sieht, aber was die Sache noch viel KRASSER macht ist, dass Stealth Rider hier keinen StepUp von Links nach Rechts macht, sondern von Rechts KOMMT und einen 360 von der Box macht!

Oder taeusche ich mich und Du bist fakie gelandet?


----------



## dorado666 (18. Mai 2006)

So, jetzt ist meins auch mal da.  zwar noch ne baustelle aber man kann sehen was es werden  soll  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/250982/cat/2/si/chef/perpage/12


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

Schoenes Bike - schon mal dran gedacht die KeFue zu lackieren? Schaus DIr mal in meiner Gallery an!

Die Weissen RF Teile sind echt schoen.

Dein Bashguard ist jaber zu riesig! Der Sattel ist top 

Viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## bestmove (19. Mai 2006)

Hi, ich glaube hier darf mein Eselchen nicht fehlen 
alles in Einzelteile rangeschafft und montiert - Fertigstellung war 15.05.2006.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/251786/cat/12042


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (27. Mai 2006)

schickes bike!

wie schwer komplett?

der retrolook ist prima.würde mir auch gefallen.

größe?


----------



## bestmove (29. Mai 2006)

danke  das Gewicht sollte theoretisch bei ca. 12kg liegen, hatte noch nicht die Gelegenheit es genau zu wiegen. Rahmengrösse ist 18" und ich konnte den Spacerturm noch um 10mm kürzen  und das passt und fährt sich jetzt sowas von GEIL, ich bin begeistert!!  
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das sich das Fahrfeeling gegenüber meinem inzwischen verkauften Jekyll, noch so erheblich steigern kann  

Nun brauch ich nochwas für "richtig grobes Terrain"  und da kommt mir NUR noch ein RM in die Tüte!! Ein Slayer wirds werden ... aber erst zum Winter!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

noch nicht 100% wenn fertig gibts bilder in meiner galerie (>15kg)


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. Mai 2006)

Schickes Radel!!!

Hat was auf jedenfall ..... Hat Frank mal wieder gut gemacht!!!


----------



## Jendo (30. Mai 2006)

Wirklich ein gelungener Aufbau Stealth Rider! Eigentlich Perfekt.... Hast  du da einen Diabolus Vorbau dran? Schaut bissl "dick" aus 
GRuß Robert


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Mai 2006)

ja (notlösung) vorbau wird wohl ein RF evolve xc 70mm



weitere bilder in meiner galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (30. Mai 2006)

Wow, Stealth Rider, das sieht ja wirklich SUPER aus. Geanuso würde ich meins auch aufbauen, wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte 
Vielleicht noch rote Naben und wie Du schon sagst, nen anderen Vorbau.
Grüße


----------



## hotspice (31. Mai 2006)

und was sagt ihr dazu?






















gestern um 17.00 mit ups gekommen,um23.30 war es dann fahrbereit


----------



## Xexano (1. Juni 2006)

Apropos Schlüsselanhänger.... ich habe mir einen eigenen, persönlichen RaceFace-Schlüsselanhänger gebastelt... den habe ich auch schon länger, dort sind die Ersatzschlüssel für die Ketten meiner Bikes dran... ein Pic poste ich mal demnächst...  

So jetzt zum Hauptthema... 

Ich habe Zuwachs bekommen... 
Diesmal ist es ein Rocky Mountain Rasouli... ich habe es gebraucht bei DirtMetals angeboten bekommen, das Bike war echt supersweet und noch recht i.O. 
Hier noch speziell ein Gruß an Georg und nochmal Sorry, dass ich dir das Bike sozusagen weggeschnappt habe. Aber das haben wir jetzt sicherlich via PM abgeklärt.  Es ist dieses Rasouli...

Und nochmal ein spezieller Dank an Jendo, der mir sozusagen beim Rocky Treff mit seinem Rasouli den letzten Ruck gegeben hat...

Es fing damit an, dass ich bei DirtMetals auftauchte, um die KeFü für mein RMX zu bestellen. Da bekam ich ein giftgrünes Flow DJ Rahmen in die Hand gedrückt, welches ich mal ausgiebig begutachtet hatte... ich war schon beeindruckt vom Flow und fands schon echt sweet. Hatte dann zu Hause schon die ersten Rechnungen angestellt... war aber irgendwie zu teuer... 

Naja, an einem Montag, den 22. Mai, war Rocky Mountain Tourbus in Siegburg. Da stand dann auch das Rasouli da, ich dachte jedoch, dass es jemandem gehörte. Ich schaute mir das Teil ne Weile an, aber nicht sehr lange, da draußen mehr Rockies waren und darauf gewartet haben, getestet zu werden. Fand aber das Rasouli sweet. Am Ende dieses Tourtreffens habe ich dann jedoch von Markus (Shopinhaber von DirtMetals) erfahren, dass das Rasouli im Angebot steht. Da war ich schon neugierig, konnte jedoch wegen einem speziellen Unfall (no comment!) es nicht mehr ausgiebig begutachten... 
Joar, dann im Rocky Treffen konnte ich Jendo's Rasouli probieren, woraufhin ich hellauf begeistert war! Noch ein wenig philosophiert und mein Entschluss stand fest: Ich muss mir das Bike in DirtMetals nochmal anschauen! Direkt am Montag schnell angerufen: Es ist noch DA!!! Jedoch hatten noch 2-3 weitere Leute (neben Georg) daran Interesse. Eile war also nötig! 
Gesagt, getan: RMX in die Werkstatt gebracht (die Bremse, die Bremse...  ) 
und das Rasouli mir angeschaut und probegefahren. Nicht lange und der Deal stand fest: Ich bekam nochmal extra Rabatt (ich lasse da aber auch genug Geld liegen!  ) und mich begeisterte das Bike wirklich.

Das Rasouli blieb aber noch ein paar Tage dort, da es noch bissl in Ordnung gebracht werden musste. Ich habe jedoch hier noch nichts gepostet und verraten, da ich es noch nicht bei mir hatte (auch wenn es mir schon gehörte). Wenn schon, dann mit richtigen Bildern dachte ich. Habe heute jetzt das Rasouli hier...  

Partliste kann ich mal später im ungefähren posten, wenn jemand Interesse hat (heute nicht mehr). 

Und noch eine Bemerkung: Die Gazzaloddis kommen noch ab, im Hintergrund sieht man ja auch schon die zukünftigen Highrollers.  
Die Gazzas sind übrigens dicker als meine Minions am RMX... 

Hier jetzt die Bilder von heute!


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2006)

Von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch, Julian! Sehr geil....

I love your rides....

FLO


----------



## Jendo (2. Juni 2006)

mmmh, das find ich wirklich mal nen komischen Aufbau, aber trotzdem schönes Bike!
Ist die Gabel getravelt ode rnur Eta drin? Ist das ein 14" Bike mit 24" LRS???

Tipps zum Sofort vernünftig gestalten: Reifen, Sattel und Lenker wechseln und die Gabel hoch! Dann dürfte es schon stimmiger aussehen 

Auf ein neues Rasouli, Rob!


----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2006)

Ja, die Gabel ist grad mit ETA runtergestaucht... ein Dreh und ich habe die vollen  130 mm zurück.  Ich habe es bei Probe einfach mit Hilfe von ETA runtergetravelt und beim Foto halt eben nicht mehr aufgedreht.

Zum Thema Reifen: Zum xten Male: Die Gazzas kommen ab (ich habe sie nie drauf installiert!), im Hintergrund stehen auch schon die Holys. Im Hinterreifen versteckt sich glaube ich auch noch ein DH-Schlauch  Habe aber einen Schwalbe Schlauch parat zum auswechseln.
Übrigens: Bei den Gazzas spürt man regelrecht, wie die Stollen den Boden berühren und wieder verlassen... das alleine finde ich störend, deswegen isses sicher, dass die Gazzas abkommen! 

Und ja, die Maße sind richtig, Jendo  24'' LRS mit 14'' Bike.

Sattel: Mag ich au' net...  habe den aber vorerst mal drangelassen.
Lenker: Schlag mir mal was vor...  und warum ist dieser Lenker so schlecht? Weil es ein BMX-Lenker ist und No Name hat?


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2006)

Mir gefällt einfach diese bmx-artige Domstrebe nicht wirklich - ist aber sicher Geschmacksache. Wobei 14" Rahmen und 24" LRS ja deutlich Richtung bmx gehen! Wenn ich tauschen würde, dann mit einem Race Face Lenker oder einem Easton, evtl noch mit dem alten Logo, wie es bei Jendos Rasouli ist.
Sattel ist ja auch Geschmackssache, aber das hat ja Zeit und muss man nicht immer alles sofort machen, sonst hat man ja nichts mehr, worauf man hinarbeiten kann. Eine kleine Baustelle ist immer ganz nett....
Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du ja mal ne Teileliste posten, würde mich einfach interessieren. Ich sehe Single Tracks, was für Naben hat der LRS? Ist das vorne die neue Julie und hinten die 2004er oder 2005er? DMR Kettenführung? X.7?
Fragen über Fragen....
Aber ich freue mich schon, beim nächsten Meeting mal mit dem Bike zu fahren.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## s.d (2. Juni 2006)

Sehr geil dein Rasouli Julian, aber rein optisch find ich den Lenker auch nicht so ansprechend, die Kurbeln sind sicher nicht schlecht aber RF North Shore Kurbeln wären sicher auch sehr schick. Poste doch bitte mal ne Teileliste und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juni 2006)

Mein Slayer Cult im Slopestyle Aufbau. Gefällt bestimmt nicht jedem aber das ist schon Ok! Mir gefällt es und fährt Hammermäßig!!!









greets, 
Mario


----------



## -riot- (7. Juni 2006)

Hi,

sehr schöner Aufbau, allerdings würden eine schwarze Kurbel und ein schwarzer Vorbau das Gesamtbild perfekt machen.

grüsse Peter

PS: Kommen eigentlich weiße Race Face Parts an dein weißes RMX? Sähe bestimmt geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2006)

Ein echt heftiges Gerät!
Finde den Aufbau endlichmal annähernd stabil wie das alte Switch! Lustige Kabelverlegung um den Bremshebel 
Gewicht?
Gruß Robert


----------



## meth3434 (7. Juni 2006)

Woah! Krasser aufbau und eine sehr interessante variante von einem Slayer! auch der farbmix mit silber und rot gefällt mir gut! 

Darfst dir sicher sein dass du der einzige mit einem solchen Aufbau bist!


----------



## Dr.BONES (7. Juni 2006)

Hi,

sieht das nur so aus oder hat die Gabel wirklich 170,
dachte das Slayer ist nur für 150 zugelassen?

Grüße


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juni 2006)

@-riot-: Die silbernen Diabolus Parts hatte ich hier noch rumfliegen. Und zu den silbernen tribals passt's ja auch ganz gut!?
Bilder vom RMX Update kommen bald..

@Jendo: Die Kabelverlegung muss so sein. Rohloff halt..

@Meth: Ich denke auch, dass es das Slayer so nur einmal gibt!? Wenn nicht, dann beweißt mir das Gegenteil????

So, ich geh jetzt erstmal mit meinem neuen Ride auf die Piste. Muss ja vor Saalbach noch eingefahren werden.

Bis später, 

Rock'n Roll


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. Juni 2006)

Hier mein Flow Zero:


----------



## s.d (9. Juni 2006)

Noch ist es sauber...


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. Juni 2006)

oh ja


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Juni 2006)

ALTA! Gratuliere... Schönes Ding und dann auch noch mit nem Slipknot Banner im Hintergrung.. RESPECT!

Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2006)

Sehr schönes Flow Zero!

Aber Mario, dein Slayer Cult ist der absolute Wahnsinn! Einfach nur geil!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2006)

Hut ab, schönes Flow!  

Glücklich und zufrieden damit?


----------



## s.d (10. Juni 2006)

Ich sprech jetzt mal für ihn und sag JA!!! 
wir waren heute riden, Bilder gibts in meiner Gallery und im Community Talk


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schönes Flow Zero!
> 
> Aber Mario, dein Slayer Cult ist der absolute Wahnsinn! Einfach nur geil!
> 
> FLO




Danke dir! Freut mich dass es den meisten gefällt, trotz des doch sehr speziellen Aufbaus!

greets,


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juni 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dir! Freut mich dass es den meisten gefällt, trotz des doch sehr speziellen Aufbaus!
> 
> greets,



Ich finde den Cult Rahmen, seit ich ihn das erste Mal gesehen habe, den schönsten Slayer Rahmen! Und gerade dein Aufbau mit den silbernen Diabolus Parts ist einfach perfekt, nicht immer alles schwarz, sondern individuell und das in Kombination mit der Rohloff ist ein Traum!
Welche Gabel ist denn in deinem Slayer verbaut?

cheers

FLO

(sag mal, hast du deinen Namen geändert...)


----------



## Jendo (10. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> (sag mal, hast du deinen Namen geändert...)



...Ich möchte das Ihr mich ab jetzt Loreta nennt! (Zitat: Leben des Brian)


----------



## frei (10. Juni 2006)

hier mal mein Slayer Canuck, mal schauen was Ihr dazu meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Juni 2006)

Absolut geiles Teil meiner meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## soederbohm (10. Juni 2006)

Sehr geiles Bike. Ist eher für Touren aufgebaut, hm?

Wenn ich die ganzen heißen Canucks sehe möcht ich meins lieber gestern als heute aufbauen  Aber ein wenig muss ich mich leider noch gedulden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## frei (10. Juni 2006)

Ja habe shcon aufs gewicht geachtet da ich schon alles rauffahr was ich nachher runterbrettere... mal schauen wie die teile halten.. sonst gibts halt mal noch was stabileres dran, aber ich denke das reicht mir im moment ganz gut so ;-)
gruss
marcel


----------



## soederbohm (10. Juni 2006)

Bisher will ich auch noch überall rauffahren, wo ich auch der Schwerkraft bergab frönen will. Aber die 16kg werden meine Sportlerwadl'n schon beanspruchen. Und für reine Bergabaction werden dann die Reifen noch gewechselt (Minion 2,5 42a vorn und 60a hinten).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2006)

Wieder einmal ein sehr schönes Slayer Canuck - im eher tourenmäßigen Aufbau! Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Canucks es bereits gibt - das dürften doch fast schon zehn sein?

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den Cult Rahmen, seit ich ihn das erste Mal gesehen habe, den schönsten Slayer Rahmen! Und gerade dein Aufbau mit den silbernen Diabolus Parts ist einfach perfekt, nicht immer alles schwarz, sondern individuell und das in Kombination mit der Rohloff ist ein Traum!
> Welche Gabel ist denn in deinem Slayer verbaut?
> 
> cheers
> ...



Jo, anderer Name. Den alten konnte ich nicht mehr sehen!!
Die Kombination mit dem silber in meinem Cult gefällt mir auch sehr gut, zumal ja im Rahmen selber diese silbernen Tribals drin sind.
Gabel ist eine 66 Light (mit ETA )
Und mittlerweilse ist es auch ausgiebig eingefahren und macht mördermäßig Spaß!

greets,


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2006)

Zum Zitat von Flo muss man ja nicht viel sagen, oder? Was soll er denn sonst gemacht haben, wenn er jetzt mit nem anderen Namen da steht???
was anderes fällt mir da spontan nicht ein...


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2006)

Es ist nicht zu glauben - ich denk mir "Wer ist denn hier schon wieder neu und flamed nur rum...?" Aber ich wollte es ignorieren. Dann seh ich in der Gallery dass es SlayerUnLtd war,und, ja - damit ist ja eh wieder alles klar...


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2006)

Ich vermutete auch, dass el blindo zu den exklusiveren übergewechselt ist - doch er flamed auch noch im Forum eines Massenherstellers....


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2006)

Flamen? was soll das denn bitte sein? und bevor hier wieder irgend jemand auf den Zug aufspringt und sich auch zu unpassenden Äußerungen hinreißen läßt, sollte er sich besser beruhigen. 
Habe ich jemanden beleidigt? Nein!
Habe ich etwas anderes "böses" getan? Nein!
Eure Beiträge sind doch selber des öfteren ein wenig sarkastisch, also warum durfte ich das nicht auch mal. Zudem war ein freundlich gesinnter Smiley dahinter. Also bitte beruhigt Euch. Einer darf jemanden auf sein fehlerhaftes Englisch hinweisen und ich darf keinen Kommentar mit einem Augenzwinkern verfassen? 
Alles andere zum Namen will ich nicht weiter kommentieren, das bringt ja eh nichts und führt auch zu nichts.
Und von meiner Signatur sollte sich doch wirklich niemand beleidigt fühlen, schließlich geht es doch hier nirklich nur um Mountainbikes. Klar, ich war und bin auch ein waschechter Rocky Fan, aber man sollte doch so viel Humor haben, dass man auch mal über seine eigenen Macken lachen kann. Man denke nur an die Diskussion über die Exklusivität von den Bikes mit den Ahörnern. Wenn sich jemand tatsächlich dadurch beleidigt fühlt, dann sollte er vielleicht mal überlegen, ob er da nicht ein wenig verklemmt ist.
Also Jungs, vergessen wir die Sache doch einfach und sind alle wieder freundlich zu einander. Und schon gar nicht im Special Edition Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2006)

Wunderbar - dann ist ja wieder Platz für Special Edition Bikes 

FLO

Siggi, wir warten....


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Siggi, wir warten....



Und ich erst


----------



## Redking (11. Juni 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> Einer darf jemanden auf sein fehlerhaftes Englisch hinweisen und ich darf keinen Kommentar mit einem Augenzwinkern verfassen?
> Also Jungs, vergessen wir die Sache doch einfach und sind alle wieder freundlich zu einander. Und schon gar nicht im Special Edition Thread...


So ich melde mich mal!
Woran liegt es wohl, das ich und auch jetzt fühle ich mich angesprochen, nichts dazu geschrieben hatte?
1:
Weil ich hier was über Bikes lesen möchte  und schöne Fotos sehen will.
Und ich bin sehr traurig das ich mir keine Special Edition Rocky Mountain leisten kann. 

2: 
Ich mit der Person die mich kritisiert hat, das nicht öffentlich austrage. 

3:
Und mir auch dieser User persönlich bekannt ist, wie viele andere hier auch! 

Und jetzt reißt euch alle mal zusammen.
Wir sind alle alt genug und nicht mehr im Kindergarten und nach 12 Stunden steht euer Posting wie in Stein gemeisselt in diesem Forum.

Love the ride

Bye 
Klaus


----------



## meth3434 (12. Juni 2006)

Sorry wenn ich den Thread jetzt auch für falsche zwecke gebrauche aber Meinungsfreiheit wird ja hier gross geschrieben...

@Slayerunltd oder wie auch immer: jetzt mal hand aufs Herz: ist das das erste mal dass du mit leuten aus dem Forum zusammenrasselst? nein ganz sicher nicht! ich habe nix gegen leute mit kontorversen Meinungen, aber bei dir hat man oft das gefühl du legst es drauf an... Als ich deine Antwort zum Flo gelesen hab, dacht ich mir auch: was is denn das für ein.... es war absolut nicht klar dass das lustig sein soll und selbst wenn, das brauchts hier einfach nicht! 
Schau mal in den RMX thread da haben wir schon dem freer nen schlauen tipp gegeben den du dir auch mal zu gemüte führen solltest....

Übrigens: schön dass du jetzt cove fährst.....


----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2006)

El Lingo und ich haben unser kleines Missverständnis beendet, der eine hatte den Sarkasmus des andern nicht verstanden und umgekehrt 

Um den Thread hier wieder seinem Ursprung zuzuführen poste ich einfach mal das atkuellste Bilder meiner Special Edition - auch wenn es kein besonderes Bild ist:

Also back to the roots, weiter gehts mit Bildern und hoffentlich einigen weiteren Rocky Mountain Special Edition Bikes:









cheers

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (12. Juni 2006)

kann mir jemand mal ein paar eindrücke von der shiftguide geben?


----------



## numinisflo (14. Juni 2006)

Die Shiftguide hat mehrere Vorzüge:

1. Passt ans Switch!
2. Funktioniert tadellos
3. Ist günstig
4. Sieht mit dem richtigen Bashguard auch gut aus
5. Die üblichen Vorzüge einer KeFü, welche ich ja nicht aufzählen muss...

Bei weiteren Fragen >>> pm!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. Juni 2006)

Dann stelle ich mal mein Stealth hier auch rein!
Danke Flo für meinen neuen Namen! Und Dein Verständnis!
Ich hoffe meine Gabelodyssee hat nun ein Ende. Die MZ SL mit 180mm
Kommt ja erst im Herbst! . Ne im Ernst, das mit der Dorado war ne Schnappsidee und Meth konnte nix dafür. Aber mit der Dorado ( Wenn ich Sie denn richtig dranbekommen hätte) hätte den Einsatzbereich doch zu sehr reduziert!




Btw hab gehört, es kommt nun ein Switch in blauem CanuckDesign!


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Juni 2006)

Blaues Canuck Design...? Was Du so alles hörst. Abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (16. Juni 2006)

ich meine diese limited teile sind schön, ich habe jetzt ja auch eines, aber wenn bikeaction bzw rocky innerhalb von einem jahr zig limited (von jedem modell)rausbringt stellt sich mir doch die frage ob es nicht doch nur um kohle geht, sorry leute ich will euch das geld nicht missgönnen aber der einzigste grund für uns kunden ist doch das die teile selten sein sollen, wenn jetzt von jedem modell jedes jahr zig ausführungen in lack rauskommen dann ist doch die von uns gewünschte exklusivität dahin. wen interessierts dann noch?

bitte bedenkt das mal.


oder seht ihr anderen das nicht genau so?


----------



## Mr.Fork (16. Juni 2006)

Na klar gehts nur ums Geld. Wie ist es denn sonst zu erklären, daß ein Switch Stealth teurer ist als ein switch 3? Es liegt ganz sicher nicht an der AUFWÄNDIGEN Lackierung des Stealth


----------



## hotspice (16. Juni 2006)

solange die stückzahl niedrig ist, kann ich es noch nachvollziehen, ist ein gewisser mehraufwand, ob der natürlich mit 200 euros pro rahmen gerechtfertigt ist, ist eine andere frage, bei porsche gibt es die farbe silber und GT silber , gt silber kostet so um 2000 euren aufpreis, gerechtfertigt? wer es will zalht es auch.

nur wo ich halt die gefahr sehe, so wie beim slayer 2 oder 3 sondermodelle machen die exklusivität herabsenken, wobei mir das canuck design tausend mal besser gefällt als das schwarz tribals wie beim 2004er slayer.

he insane du bist doch von rocky oder bikeaction, bzw hast gute verbindungen zu denen, war das was einmaliges mit 2 sondermodellen oder war das nur ein test und nächstes jahr gibt es dann 5 oder gar 10 sondermodelle?

wobei natürlich dann die individuellen bedürfnisse der kunden vielleicht sogar befriedigt werden. aber dann darf der preisunterschied nicht mehr so groß sein denn 50 ören mehr aufwand sind nachvollziehbar.

zu dem stealth, ist das einfach nur mattschwarz (Ofenrohrschwarz ;-) ? sorry die dumme frage ich habe noch keines life gesehen.
die switchdriver fliegen doch eh unter dem radar durch *LOL* hin und wieder auchmal auf den hintern ;-)


----------



## numinisflo (16. Juni 2006)

Sören, dein Stealth ist einfach der Wahnsinn. Wunderschön. Die Gabel passt extrem gut....
Freut mich, dass ich dir einen neuen Benutzernamen schöpfen durfte

Ein anderes Beispiel aus dem Bereich Special Edition:
Ich wollte mir eigentlich das 2005er Switch SL kaufen, fand dann aber die Lackierung äußerst bescheiden, was mich schlussendlich zu dem teureren Switch Moko gebracht habe. Den Mehrpreis habe ich gerne bezahlt, ich liebe die Lackierung und würde es jederzeit wieder tun. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich aber, dass ein Sondermodell pro Baureihe absolut ausreichend ist.

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (16. Juni 2006)

Es gab ja letztes Jahr neben der "normalen" Slayer Sonderlackierung HodRod eine Edition mit 25 Stück im Male Leaf Design. Vielleicht macht Rocky halt ein paar Extra Rahmen jedes Jahr im Team-Design, die aber nicht von Anfang an als Special Edition offiziell werden.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Hab mir heute bei nem Händler mal ein SantaCruz Nomad geliehen udn werd gleich auf Tour gehen, mal schaun, ob es mit meinem Slayer mithalten kann.


----------



## Jendo (16. Juni 2006)

Also ich finde das es ok ist wenn Rocky pro Jahr 2 SE Lackierungen herrausbringt! Zum einen muss es ja zu jedem Modell ein Canuck/Maple Leaf geben und dann zum anderen sollte ruhig noch etas mehr spielraum sein, zB fÃ¼r ein Slayer Cult/Hotrod...
Zumal, wenn man mal bedenkt was es noch fÃ¼r ganz kleine Exqiusite Sonderlackierungen gibt zB das weiÃe Switch, finde ich das schon noch sehr viel ExklusivitÃ¤t hat ein SE Bike zu fahren. Und da nicht jeder solch ein SE Aufpreis von ca  200â¬ zahlen will, hat man wiederum den Bestitzer radius eingeschrÃ¤nkt (Kapitalismus!)
Das Wars,
GruÃ Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (16. Juni 2006)

so stelle ich mir das auch vor mit den limited, das teamdesign sollte rar gehalten werden und fertig ist die geschichte, ich finde das rot weiß immer noch am geilsten bei den ganzen teilen, nur schade das die kettenstrebe nicht immer mit lackiert wird. aber das ist das kleinste problem ;-)


----------



## Xexano (18. Juni 2006)

Sorry, habe scheinbar irgendwie verschlafen, meine Partliste zum Rasouli zu posten! 

Ein fettes *Sorry!*

Hier isses:
Und eine kleine Korrektur: Das Bike ist nicht, wie irrtümlich zuerst gesagt 14'', sondern 15''

Rahmen: RM Rasouli 15''
Gabel: '04 MZ Z1 Freeride ETA 130-80 mm
Vorderbrakes: Julie (eine aktuellere, entweder '05 oder '06)
Hinterbrakes: Julie (ich glaube die müsste '04 sein)
Steuersatz: AHeadset SX-1, YST
Vorbau: Generix Components
Griffe: Neue RMB-Griffe (das sind einfach die besten Griffe)
Lenker: No name BMX-Lenker
Trigger: SRAM Attack
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore LX '06
Pedalen: Wellgo BMX Titanium
Kurbel: FuNN Hooka Crank mit FuNN Hookah Spider, FuNN Forged PCD94
Sattelstüze: X-Tasy
Sattel: Da Bomb 
Nabe: Hinten: Magura Fun
vorne: Müsste die MZ QR20 sein  
LRS: Single Tracks 24'' mit Schnellspanner
Reifen: Holyrollers 2.4'' 24''
Sattelklemme: Originale Rocky Mountain-Sattelklemme

etwas vergessen...
achja: Eine kaputte Kettenführung war auch noch dabei... da fehlen die Rädchen...  Ne Idee, wo man billig ein gutes Rädchen nachbestellen kann? 

Und noch eine Frage: Bei der Seriennummer von den Rocky-Bikes... welche Zahl ist nochmal die Jahreszahl... also bspw. RMB03.... dann wären die ersten zwei Zahlen nach dem RMB die Jahreszahl?


----------



## Jendo (18. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine Frage: Bei der Seriennummer von den Rocky-Bikes... welche Zahl ist nochmal die Jahreszahl... also bspw. RMB03.... dann wären die ersten zwei Zahlen nach dem RMB die Jahreszahl?


Genau! Also das Rasouli von mir ist auch Baujahr 2003.
Gruß Robert


----------



## Monday (20. Juni 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine diese limited teile sind schön, ich habe jetzt ja auch eines, aber wenn bikeaction bzw rocky innerhalb von einem jahr zig limited (von jedem modell)rausbringt stellt sich mir doch die frage ob es nicht doch nur um kohle geht, sorry leute ich will euch das geld nicht missgönnen aber der einzigste grund für uns kunden ist doch das die teile selten sein sollen, wenn jetzt von jedem modell jedes jahr zig ausführungen in lack rauskommen dann ist doch die von uns gewünschte exklusivität dahin. wen interessierts dann noch?
> 
> bitte bedenkt das mal.
> 
> ...




moin,

bisher hat rocky nur eine special edition pro model und jahr rausgebracht, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde.
die team-canuck modelle sind "nur" sonderbestellungen einiger importeure.
das blau canuck wird bestimmt schon das 07er model sein.....wird schon wieder zeit, sich auf änderungen und neue lackierungen zu freuen


----------



## s.d (21. Juni 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine diese limited teile sind schön, ich habe jetzt ja auch eines, aber wenn bikeaction bzw rocky innerhalb von einem jahr zig limited (von jedem modell)rausbringt stellt sich mir doch die frage ob es nicht doch nur um kohle geht, sorry leute ich will euch das geld nicht missgönnen aber der einzigste grund für uns kunden ist doch das die teile selten sein sollen, wenn jetzt von jedem modell jedes jahr zig ausführungen in lack rauskommen dann ist doch die von uns gewünschte exklusivität dahin. wen interessierts dann noch?
> 
> bitte bedenkt das mal.
> 
> ...




Also ich finde nicht das die Seltenheit der einzige Grund warum man eine SE kauft, das ist zwar auch ein Faktor der eine Rolle spielt aber doch nicht der einzige. So seh ich das zumindest aber da gibt es ja wie zu jedem Thema verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Juli 2006)

Also auch hier nochmal, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich damit andere User nerve (in den RMX-Thread muss es rein, in die Gallery auch und in den Special Edition Thread sowieso  ), ich für meinen Teil kann meine Augen momentan kaum davon losreissen. Aber ich denke, die meisten Rockyfahrer haben da Verständnis für mich  

RMX Canuck 2005 S.E. (1 of 15) mit Marzocchi 888 RC 2005 (1 of 10).





zufrieden

bike-it-easy


----------



## neikless (1. Juli 2006)

hier eins in Action ! sehr schön sigi !!!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. Juli 2006)

Omg! Sehr geiles Rad, und die Felgen erst! Passt sehr gut!


----------



## bighit_fsr (9. Juli 2006)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred angetan, versteh aber nur die Hälfte von dem was Ihr so schreibt.
Ich hab hier was reaktiviert:





das Suzi Q für Arme..
Für alle anderen ein 97er Vertex ltd.


----------



## s.d (9. Juli 2006)

zeitlos schön und mit Stil aufgebaut evtl. anderer Sattel aber es soll ja auch noch fahrbar sein oder? Weil dann lieber den Sattel und es wird gefahren, als ein anderer und es steht nur rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Juli 2006)

Ich schließe mich s.d Meinung an.
Schönes bike


----------



## Monday (10. Juli 2006)

Sehr sehr schöner Vertex Ltd. Rahmen und schön aufgebaut noch dazu.


----------



## Saci (14. Juli 2006)

AHOI, ich bin seit ein paar tagen auch stolzer besitzer eines Rocky Mountain SPECIAL EDITION Bikes (steht zumindest drauf *gg*), bin also neu in diesem teil des forums  

Hier is mein radl: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/270480/ppuser/29356

Wie findet ihrs, issn switch 03 - mit 1.5 zoll steuerrohr (is glaub au nich alltäglich)

Und DIE teile kommen dran (natürlich nicht nur die, aber diese sind neu, der rest kommt von meinem alten bike)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/266707/ppuser/29356

- Jo sagt einfach ma, wie ihrs findet.

THX


----------



## numinisflo (14. Juli 2006)

Ich finde die Lackierung prinzipiell sehr geil, allerdings bin ich definitiv kein Freund der onepointfive Steuerrohre! 
Bau mal auf das Bike und dann zeig ein ordentliches Bild vom Switch!

FLO


----------



## Saci (14. Juli 2006)

Wird gemacht Cheffe!!


----------



## rm7lover (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
da ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rocky- Hobels bin, will ich ihn euch natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten. Ist zwar nicht mehr das neuste Model, aber immer noch  geil anzuschauen, wie ich finde. Ach übrigens, weiß jemand vom euch, wieviel Stück genau vom Wade Simmons RM7 produziert wurden? 
Thanks


----------



## s.d (16. Juli 2006)

Ich weiß es nicht genau aber für eine Special Edition relativ viele. Aber ist trotzedm eine geile Lackierung.


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2006)

Damit der Thread nicht einschläft poste ich einfach auch hier noch mein neues Rocky Mountain Bergzeitleichtbaufahrrad in der hässlichen Ahornblattlackierung:

(Danke auch an den Tip von Friedenau Freer mit dem Umpulvern...)








Cheers 

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (7. August 2006)

Du haust mich um Flo!
Gratulation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (8. August 2006)

Bergzeitleichtbaufahrrad?-für bergauf oder bergab??
sehr schön aufgabaut germany 10 points


----------



## blackforest (8. August 2006)

Ich finds noch ein bischen verbesserungswürdig:

Hinten ne Gustl und vorne ne Julie mit Shimanoscheiben???!?


Ansonsten echt ein schönes Radel. Wenn du jetzt hinten auch noch ne Spinergy reinmachst ist es perfekt.


----------



## Frankki (9. August 2006)

Hi Blackforest

Die Julie ist aus der Not heraus montiert....
Da Magura gerade keine PM Gustaf für vorne liefern kann!
Also nur Übergangslösung.

Gruß Frank
Love the ride


----------



## Hosnet (9. August 2006)

ich hoffe auf dieser Seite kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Element Retro 70 in RH 20". Das Frameset wurde im 2005er Rocky M. Katalog als Special Edition Frame(rot/gelbe Lackierung) aufgeführt. würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mir jemand diesen Rahmen besorgen könnnte!! Meine email lautet: [email protected]


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2006)

Damit sich hier auch hier mal wieder was tut:


----------



## soederbohm (3. Oktober 2006)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem neuen Spielzeug. Wieviele davon haben wir eigentlich jetzt hier im Forum? Ich glaube mehr als "normale" Slayers  









Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (3. Oktober 2006)

hmm meins ist zwar nicht gans so special aber immerhin mit 2 special parts von diabolus (weisse parts) und ich denke die hope teile in blau sind auch nicht so häufig genutzt


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Kann ein weiteres Special Edition Bike hinzufügen:





Ride the Difference!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Flow.Zero (22. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön, ich hätte es genauso aufgebaut


----------



## Osti (22. Oktober 2006)

@Ohlenschleyer: die Scheiben habe ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen, hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge  

sind die bremstechnisch mit den original Scheiben bzw. den Floatings zu vergleichen was Verzögerung und Standfestigkeit angeht?


----------



## luxuzz (22. Oktober 2006)

die scheiben kannst du bei cocycle.de kaufen 
Stammen von einer Amerikanischen Bremsscheibenfirma sehen auch recht gut aus nur nicht gerade billig 
Ob sie genauso gut oder sogar besser sind fragen wir lieber nochmals den fahrer


----------



## Condor (22. Oktober 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


>


cool, sowas kannst Du schonwieder ordentlich bewegen? Freut mich für Dich


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Oktober 2006)

Endlich....einen Tag vor Abreise in den Urlaub kam letzte Woche die 2007er All Mountain SL 1 und schließlich dann noch im Urlaub die neuen Crossmax SX.


----------



## numinisflo (22. Oktober 2006)

Beide Slayer sind wirklich extrem schön - sowohl das Canuck als auch das Cult!

Zu den Custommade Maple Leaf Discs auf Ohlenschleyers Bike: Die sind ganz sicher nicht von GoCycle (ich weiß weder wer das ist noch ob die so etwas verkaufen), das sind Discs von Radsport Kimmerle. Habe ich auch am RMX, mir ist bisher noch nichts negatives in puncto Bremskraft aufgefallen und optisch sind sie einfach nur wunderbar. 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## luxuzz (22. Oktober 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Beide Slayer sind wirklich extrem schön - sowohl das Canuck als auch das Cult!
> 
> Zu den Custommade Maple Leaf Discs auf Ohlenschleyers Bike: Die sind ganz sicher nicht von GoCycle (ich weiß weder wer das ist noch ob die so etwas verkaufen), das sind Discs von Radsport Kimmerle. Habe ich auch am RMX, mir ist bisher noch nichts negatives in puncto Bremskraft aufgefallen und optisch sind sie einfach nur wunderbar.
> 
> ...



Ok, sry habe sie versehentlich verwechselt mit den dirt dog bremsscheiben.
Diese sind änlich aufgebaut, siehe link.
Das Slayer Cult sieht sehr schön aus  Besonders die neuen Felgen und die Neue Gabel , schickes bike 

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/627/lang/x/kw/Dirty_Dog/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (23. Oktober 2006)

http://www.frorider.com
da gibbet die scheiben dürfen aber nur an rocky special ed. bikes !


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich könnte 4 davon gebrauchen


----------



## Hedonist (23. Oktober 2006)

umwerfer und "touren-stütze" treffen die nächsten tage bei mir ein..bis dahin im park-setup..


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2006)




----------



## neikless (1. November 2006)

"ich liebe es" einfach !


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. November 2006)

Ich auch ! Aber mein Switch Canuck wird nextes Jahr auch fertig !


----------



## hotspice (16. November 2006)

schaut mal sieht das nicht supergeil aus!!!!!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. November 2006)

Ja, schaut abartig schön aus! Ist das schon die 07er Marta?


----------



## hotspice (16. November 2006)

ja ich denke es ist die 07er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (16. November 2006)

schick schick ,aber es ist und bleibt eine bremse  ich hoffe sie tut ihre dienste, die neuen adapter sehen jedenfalls vielversprechender aus als die alten. Dennoch der Style ist dieses jahr recht gut aber gegen die innenbelüfteten Hope Floating disc find ich kommen sie nicht an


----------



## hotspice (16. November 2006)

nun du hast schon recht es ist halt ne marta und kein gustav m.

das war mir schon klar ;-)


----------



## hornnebel (28. November 2006)

Endlich fertig!


----------



## meth3434 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hier wars eh viel zu lange still;-)


Hi,

die Familie hat Zuwachs bekommen, unser neuestes Mitglied: Rocky Mountain Switch Stealth (ehemals Felix' Stealth R.I.P.), jetzt in neuem Licht:








und so sehen alle drei zusammen aus:





wenns einer kommentieren will, nur zu!

schönes we noch

meth


----------



## Hard Rocky (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi Meth, 

da gibts nur einen Kommentar: Hammergeil!

Selten so ein stimmiges Bike gesehn, echt klasse!


----------



## bestmove (11. Dezember 2006)

> Hi Meth,
> da gibts nur einen Kommentar: Hammergeil!
> Selten so ein stimmiges Bike gesehn, echt klasse!



Dem kann ich mich nur bedingungslos anschließen  gefällt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2007)

Nur damit es hier auch mal wieder weitergeht,dieser wunderbare Thread wird ja schon eine Weile sträflichst vernachlässigt  

*Mit ein paar Neuerungen:*











*Kurbeln und Kefü-Rollen werden noch geändert - dann fertig für 2007!*


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2007)

Dein Flow ist immerwieder genial schön zum anschauen 
Besonders mit der Gabel und den Felgen.
Und außerdem bin ich ja eh immernoch ein 4Kolben XT Fan 

Kannst du mir die Bezeichnung von dem Postmount/IS2000 160mm Adapter von Shimano mal sagen.
Brauch nämlich wahrscheinlich genau den für meine neue Gabel.

G.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Januar 2007)

Morsche LB Jörg,

schönen Dank! 
Ich kann dir die Bezeichnung für den Adapter erst heute abend durchgeben,aber ich werde dran denken! 
Bei den 4-Kolben brauchst du dann allerdings eine 170er Scheibe wenn du auf PM umrüstest(160mm geht nicht!).Oder dann gleich auf 203 umrüsten


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2007)

Fast richtig 
Ich brauch nämlich eine 225er Hopescheibe, weil ich die 4Kolben XT auf einer 8"PM an einer Totem am RMX fahren will.


G.


----------



## sick.boy (29. Januar 2007)

2006ER Switch SE  

Totem Coil
Race Face Diabolus Reihe
Race Face Next SL Stütze
Chris King Titanium Steuersatz
Chris King 20mm Iso Front Hub
Rohloff
Hope V2 Vented Disc (inkl. Titan Schrauben)
MRP Worldcup Sys. 2
Spank Stiffy`s
Easton Cully`s
Nokon

ect...


----------



## luxuzz (29. Januar 2007)

einfach schön


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2007)

Aber mit der 66 dann, schaut es doch noch besser aus 

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Januar 2007)

Geiles Rad! Lass bloß die TOTEM drin! Wie geil gehts denn noch? Ich hätte ne 2 Step Air...die kannste zur Not auch absenken.
Ansonsten: Die Sattelstütze wird eine harte Landung auf dem Sattel (Meth weiss wovon ich rede) sicher nicht überleben.


----------



## SlayMe (29. Januar 2007)

boy, that's really sick, sick.boy


----------



## sick.boy (29. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Geiles Rad! Lass bloß die TOTEM drin! Wie geil gehts denn noch? Ich hätte ne 2 Step Air...die kannste zur Not auch absenken.
> Ansonsten: Die Sattelstütze wird eine harte Landung auf dem Sattel (Meth weiss wovon ich rede) sicher nicht überleben.




Hey Insane, kannst Du mir sagen, was die 2-Step genau wiegt (die Herstellerangaben bei Rock Shox sind nämlich der absolute Witz) und ob`s die auch in Schwarz gibt? 

Bei Ebay hatte letztens ein Französischer Bikeshop das Teil in Schwarz angeboten, nur laut meinem Bikeshop gibt`s die nur in silber (wie Deine)?? 

Hier mal das Link: 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120075669596&rd=1&rd=1 

Bin bei der 66er doch ganz schön am grübeln- gibt`s halt nur in weiß und ohne Schnellspanner  aber trotzdem... 

PS AN ALLE: WÜRDE NUN EIN DHX AIR 5.0 IN`S STEALTH PASSEN ODER NICH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2007)

Soll doch des gleiche wie die Coil wiegen.
Was wiegt denn dann deine Coil mit Steckachse?

G.


----------



## sick.boy (29. Januar 2007)

Mit voller Schaftlänge waren`s 2998 g!!


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Januar 2007)

Ja, die 2Step war bei mir so bei 2920 wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Silber ist das einzige - Schwarze 2Steps sind OEM Gabeln.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Januar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dein Flow ist immerwieder genial schön zum anschauen
> Besonders mit der Gabel und den Felgen.
> Und außerdem bin ich ja eh immernoch ein 4Kolben XT Fan
> 
> ...



So,hier ist die Bezeichnung:

Y-8B298040

Aber wie gesagt,... 160er Scheibe von Postmount/IS2000 vergrößert um 10mm,brauchst also eine 170er Scheibe dazu!
Oder wenn du den mit weiteren Adaptern kombinieren willst um auf 225mm
zu kommen,solltest du die 10mm Unterschied in deine Berechnungen mit einbeziehen!

Allerdings könnte bei deinem Vorhaben ein Problem auftreten:
Trotz PM des Adapters passt er evtl. nicht an die Aufnahme der Totem!
Das mußte ich auch feststellen,als ich eben diesen Adapter an einer Marzocchi All Mountain mit PM festschrauben wollte
Der Adapter stammt ja von 2001,damals hatten die Manitous aber noch recht schlanke Tauchrohre,im Vergleich zu den heutigen Gabeln.Folglich standen damals die PM Sockel noch ein Stück weiter nach hinten raus.
Heute sind die Aufnahmen sehr dicht an den Tauchrohren dran (weil Fetter) und bieten nicht mehr den nötigen Freiraum,den der Adapter aufgrund seiner Form benötigt.
Ich hätte also am Tauchrohr etwas wegfräßen müssen. 

Bei der Totem dürfte theoretisch eigentlich noch weniger Platz vorhanden sein als bei der All Mountain.Ich habe mir allerdings noch keine Totem näher angeschaut


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2007)

Danke 

Ich weiß schon was du meinst, aber das Problem dürfte keins werden.
Und ich brauch bei der Totem ja nur den einen Adapter, wegen dem neuen Standart, um überhaubt die Bremse fahren zu können.
Und kleiner wie 220 bzw. so 225mm geht sowieso garnet zu montieren bei IS2000 Bremsen.

G.


----------



## Redking (1. Februar 2007)

sick.boy schrieb:


>


Mal sehen wie lange ich warten muss und ob das wirklich auch in meinem RM Emblem drin steht, dann darf ich doch auch hier posten oder?
Februar-März soll es kommen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Februar 2007)

Hey Klaus, was hast du dir denn georderd? Hab ich was verpasst?!?

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

Klaus, wir bitten um aufklärung!


----------



## mr320 (2. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange ich warten muss und ob das wirklich auch in meinem RM Emblem drin steht, dann darf ich doch auch hier posten oder?
> Februar-März soll es kommen.
> 
> 
> ...




Grüß Dich Klaus
Also ich habe vor zwei Wochen mein Slayer SXC Canuck (oder S.E., wie auch immer) erhalten und habe leider nur das Original Emblem drin. SCHADE
Hätte mich auch über das Special Edition Emblem gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (2. Februar 2007)

Ich hab an meinem Switch auch "nur" das normale Emblem aber wie viele SEs gibts wohl mit normalem Emblem? Sicher nicht viele also eine extra noch mehr limitierte SE

Ich würd sagen der Klaus hat sich den Renner gegönnt.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange ich warten muss und ob das wirklich auch in meinem RM Emblem drin steht, dann darf ich doch auch hier posten oder?
> Februar-März soll es kommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Rahmen oder Komplettbike?


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2007)

Mein Special Edition Switch hat die S.E. Plakette, jedoch mein RMX nicht. 
System ist da wohl keines erkennbar.


----------



## Xexano (3. Februar 2007)

Ich vermute mal,Klaus hat sich etwas SEEEHR leichtes geordert... etwas schwarz-weiß-rotes... mit seeehr wenig Federweg... 
Gelle?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. Februar 2007)

Das Flow Zero meiner Süssen:






mein Rasouli vor'm Singlespeedumbau:


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2007)

Das sind ja mal zwei derbe Aufbauten! Ich will die Gewichte gar nicht wissen 
Aber wieso gibt es eigentlich in diesem Forum oder allgemein in Dt mehr Rasoulis als Flows?
Auf jedenfall sind beide schön anzuschauen und sicherlich auch zu fahren (ist das Zero am Gardasee?).
mfg Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. Februar 2007)

2 sehr schöne Geräte Ride-UnLTD  

FLOW´S sind und bleiben einfach immer wieder richtig schicke Bikes!!! 
Zudem gleicht,zumindest hier im Forum,kein Rasouli-Aufbau dem anderen 

Mich würden allerdings die Gewichte schon SEHR interressieren


----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2007)

Camping Monte Brione in Riva.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2007)

Echt schöne Bikes 
Aber bis auf den Reifen oben schauen sie doch garnicht so schwer aus.

G.


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Februar 2007)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bikes!


----------



## Redking (4. Februar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hey Klaus, was hast du dir denn georderd? Hab ich was verpasst?!?
> 
> Gruß,
> Mario


Ja.



Jendo schrieb:


> Klaus, wir bitten um aufklärung!





s.d schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen der Klaus hat sich den Renner gegönnt.





Soulbrother schrieb:


> Rahmen oder Komplettbike?


 
Also genaue Aufklärung liefere ich wenn das Bike oder Rahmen in meinen Händen halte.Aber es wird ein Solo 70 CR Special Edition werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ist es ein Frevel an dieses Rocky eine italienische Schaltung und Bremsanlage zubauen?? Laufräder schweben mir welche von Easton vor.
Lenker, Sattelstütze und Vorbau sollen auch aus Carbon sein.
Könntet ihr mir das noch ein paar Tips geben?? 
Achso darf alles sehr leicht sein.! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Februar 2007)

hammergeiles flow, rasouli!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. Februar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Camping Monte Brione in Riva.



Gut erkannt.  

Zero knapp 14kg, Schwere Kurbel, leichte Laufräder + Gabel + die zugegebenermassen höllenschweren Reifen waren streckenmässig nötig. Hab das Bike mit bei mir rumliegenden Komponenten aufgebaut. Gewicht war Nebensache.

Das Rasouli lag in dem Zustand bei 14,6 kg.


----------



## Jako (5. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ist es ein Frevel an dieses Rocky eine italienische Schaltung und Bremsanlage zubauen?? Laufräder schweben mir welche von Easton vor.
> Lenker, Sattelstütze und Vorbau sollen auch aus Carbon sein.
> Könntet ihr mir das noch ein paar Tips geben??
> Achso darf alles sehr leicht sein.!
> ...



meiner meinung nach wäre es frevel shimano dran zu bauen..... also entweder campa oder sram. ich würde campa nehmen - und als laufräder campa eurus. für vorbau, lenker und sattelstütze passt richtig schick itm millennium carbon dazu (carbon mit rot/weißer aufschrift). aber bitte keine lenker-vorbau combi aller cinnelli dazu. gruß jako


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2007)

@Jako danke ich werde mal stöbern gehen wie mir die Teile gefallen.
Gestern ist mir bei Deda nichts direkt aufgefallen mit dem Habenfaktor.
Sram ist die nicht noch leicht übergewichtig und hat vielleicht noch Kinderkrankheiten.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jako (5. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Sram ist die nicht noch leicht übergewichtig und hat vielleicht noch Kinderkrankheiten.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



übergewichtig ist sram mit sicherheit nicht - ich glaube das die von sram eine absolut konkurenzfähige gruppe auf den markt gebracht haben. die würden bestimmt nicht ihren guten ruf vom bikemarkt auf´s spiel setzen. außerdem schon ausgiebig von profiteams getestet.....
abgesehen davon hätte ich bei aller liebe zu rocky beim biken (cultfaktor usw.) als rennrad einen italienischen rahmen mit campa ausstattung gewählt.... aber das ist eine andere geschichte. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> übergewichtig ist sram mit sicherheit nicht - ich glaube das die von sram eine absolut konkurenzfähige gruppe auf den markt gebracht haben. die würden bestimmt nicht ihren guten ruf vom bikemarkt auf´s spiel setzen. außerdem schon ausgiebig von profiteams getestet.....
> abgesehen davon hätte ich bei aller liebe zu rocky beim biken (cultfaktor usw.) als rennrad einen italienischen rahmen mit campa ausstattung gewählt.... aber das ist eine andere geschichte. gruß jako



Ja du hast recht aber bisher habe ich kein Italiener gefunden der mir so gut gefällt wie das Rocky bei dem Preis. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2007)

Sehr gute Entscheidung Klaus.
Ich persönlich würde auf jeden Fall Campa-Komponenten anbauen.
Laufräder wüsste ich auch schon welche die wunderbar passen würden....

FLO


----------



## cat.gismo (5. Februar 2007)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Bild des ETSX-Bonfire aus 2006
im aufgebauten Zustand.Bin schwer verliebt in das Teil!
Hoffe jemand hier hat was im Ordner dazu.


----------



## akeem (6. Februar 2007)

@ cat.gismo

Bonfire gibt's in meiner Gallerie .......

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/10387


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Februar 2007)




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2007)

Du willst auch nicht auf die einzig wahre Bremse verzichte, oder 
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Stahlflexleitung für vorne und selbst mit Gooogle und Ebay scheint das ein Problem zu sein. 
Wo hast denn du deine her.
Und seh ich des richtig oder liegts am Bild, aber hast du die MX 30 Pedale mit der Kunststoffverschraubung 

G.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du willst auch nicht auf die einzig wahre Bremse verzichte, oder
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Stahlflexleitung für vorne und selbst mit Gooogle und Ebay scheint das ein Problem zu sein.
> Wo hast denn du deine her.
> Und seh ich des richtig oder liegts am Bild, aber hast du die MX 30 Pedale mit der Kunststoffverschraubung
> ...



NEEEE,auf die gute alte 4-Kolben XT steh ich einfach total  und ich finde es schon irgendwie klasse,daß es da noch EINEN gibt  
Meine Bremse sowie die Leitungen habe ich schon ewig,aber hin und wieder gibts auch mal ne Leitung bei ebay.
Hol dir doch die Stahlflexleitungen von GOODRIDGE ,die sind zudem noch mit weichem transparentem Kunststoff ummantelt und sind dadurch wesentlich lackfreundlicher.Zudem kannst du die kürzen und man bekommt die EDELSTAHL-Fittings einzeln.Die Goodridge habe ich mir an meinem DEMO an die XT geschraubt.


[/URL]
Am Hebel habe ich Fittings mit geradem Abgang genommen und am Sattel nach wie vor mit Winkelabgang. Und am aller schärfsten finde ich,daß man Leitungen und Anschlüsse in verschiedenen Farben auswählen kann

Und Augen hast du ja wie ein Lux! Stimmt,die MX 30 haben Kunststoffverschraubung

LG,
Axel


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2007)

Will ja jetzt mein RMX auf Totem umbauen und um die Bremse natürlich zu  behalten muß ich jetzt sogar auf eine 225er Scheibe wechseln 
Und bei Einfachbrücke ist Stahlflex bei Winkelabgängen wegen der Abknickgefahr irgendwie besser.
Sonst wäre es mir eigentlich egal.
Und die original Shimano Leitungen sind so schön flexibel. 

Aber wo zum Geier bekommt man heutzutage noch neue MX 30 Pedale mit Kunststoffverschraubung her. 
Oder hast du die schon länger, weil die noch so neu ausschauen.

G.


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Februar 2007)

....das dürfte in der Tat etwas schwierig werden,meine habe ich schon länger
Die neueren am Demo haben auch keinen Kunststoff mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2007)

Mist, falsche Antwort 
Dachte du hast eine Quelle 

G.


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Februar 2007)

So, über den (nicht vorhandenen) Winter sind auch wieder zwei von meinen "allerliebsten Zeitvertreibungen" fertig geworden.

Zuerst mal das hier schon mal gezeigte 2006er Special Edition Switch, welches von Rocky anläßlich der 2007er Marzocchi-Präsentation aufgelegt wurde. Allerdings ist vom Originalbike außer Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel nichts mehr so wie es mal war (ich konnte halt nicht anders  ). Außer den Bremsleitungen, die noch etwas gekürzt und optimaler verlegt werden müssen, ist das so komplett.






Und dann noch ein 2005er Slayer Canuck, welches, weil die ganzen Parts eigentlich verfügbar waren (die Gabel musste lackiert werden, und wenn das selbst gemacht wird, kann das schon mal dauern ), einfach so aufgebaut werden musste. 





Mehr davon in meiner Galerie.


bike-it-easy


----------



## luxuzz (19. Februar 2007)

ich darf mal behaupten, das ist jetzt das absolut schönste Switch überhaupt , sry meth 
Einfach ein Traum


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2007)

Nur mit dem Sattel könnte ich mit net so anfreunden.

Und mit den Kettenblättern am Slayer schaut des ja nur noch genial aus   

G.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. Februar 2007)

wirklich sehr schoen aufgebaut wobei mir das blau nicht so zusagt und das ganze sehr in die showbike klasse geht aber ein echt schoenes bike !

sehr geiles slayer weiter oben  fuehlt sich sichtlich wohl da es draussen/frei sein darf


----------



## meth3434 (19. Februar 2007)

luxuzz, nicht dass es darum ginge, aber mit dem besten legt man sich nicht an....
War ja klar dass das nicht im Serien Set-up bleiben konnte, aber das... 

Es ist wie auch das RMX sehr flashy, aber ich gebe zu da suche ich jetzt schon nach nem kritikpunkt! 
mach doch mal ein gruppenfoto, damit kann man hier in den diversen foren richtig schöne schockreaktionen wie: "ey alta hast du zuviel geld oda waaass?" hervorrufen!
und da du ja gern zitierst: ,,Exegi monumentum aere perennius "
passt finde ich zu dem bike

meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (20. Februar 2007)

Gibs hier noch kein SXC im Thread  Oha, das muss sich ändern  SE Canuck 2007







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Litti1 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Rocky Fans,

Hier nochmal ein Special Edition !!!

======>http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3464581#post3464581


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Februar 2007)

@bestmove: Hast du das Bild noch in groß? Wäre ein 1A Wallpaper / Wandschmuck  Richtig schick!


----------



## bestmove (22. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @bestmove: Hast du das Bild noch in groß? Wäre ein 1A Wallpaper / Wandschmuck  Richtig schick!



Da hast du mich auf eine Idee gebracht, das Foto auf Leinwand gedruckt kommt bestimmt gut. Format 90x60 kostet aber um die 80,-EUR ... naja, schaun wa mal, dennoch sehr interessanter Gedanke. (Original Bild hat so ca. 6Mio Pixel)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2007)

Bei 6mio Pixxel kannst es dir bei Posterjack fast in Originalgöße Drucken lassen 

G.


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2007)

@bestmove: Ich hab mir bei 8MP öfters mal Bilder auf A3-Größe (bzw. in dem Bereich) drucken lassen. Kostet beim Aldi Online Foto-Service nicht viel Geld und hat eine sehr gute Qualität (selbst gesehen und laut diverser Tests). Hätte was


----------



## Jako (1. März 2007)

Dieses schöne Retro habe ich für einen Freund aufgebaut, die bar-ends hätte ich weg gelassen aber er wollte welche, die Fernbedienung für die REBA kommt noch weg..... ich find´s   gruß jako


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2007)

Sehr schön, erinnert mich an mein 96er Vertex t.o., das war auch ein Traum. Zum Glück gibts davon ein Foto in meiner Galerie...


----------



## s.d (1. März 2007)

sehr schön hat das Retro normal nicht die "alten" Decals weil diese "neuen" runden gabs ja eigentlich erst ab 2006 oder ist das ein spätes bei dem schon die neuen verwendet wurden?


----------



## Jako (1. März 2007)

hi s.d, echt der hammer! du hast recht! mir ist das noch garnicht aufgefallen..... ich weiß aber sicher das das bike eine 2005er rahmennummer hat  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (1. März 2007)

ja wie gesagt ich glaube das ist ein spätes 05er oder es hat einfach eine neue Lackierung wg. Garantie oder so erhalten?


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. März 2007)

Damit sich hier auch wieder mal was rührt


----------



## Smithy (10. März 2007)

Schickes Spielzeug, würde mir auch noch gefallen!

Ich würde noch die Bremsscheiben in Laufrichtung montieren, dann passts.

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2007)

Dann will ich doch auch mal meine geliebten Rockys en édition speciale präsentieren:





Cheers

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2007)

Mein Winterproject..
Noch nicht die endgültige Version aber es sieht doch schon ganz nett aus!?!









bis dann,


----------



## Sw!tch (13. März 2007)

du sack.

die felgen passen ja wie die faust aufs auge....
riiiichtig geil... fänd nur ne 888 viel besser


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Steht bei den SE's nicht immer vorne auf der Plakette am Steuerrohr "Special Edition"?



Stimmt nicht!
2003 konnte man auf dem Steuerrohr nicht erkennen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## s.d (16. März 2007)

Naja 2003 gab es ja das "offizielle"  SE-Programm so wie wir es heute kennen ja noch nicht die Plaketten auf denen SE stand gab es erst ab 2005 aber auch dann stands nicht immer drauf.


----------



## maple leaf (16. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Mein Winterproject..
> Noch nicht die endgültige Version aber es sieht doch schon ganz nett aus!?!



mal wieder ein richtiges Schmuckstück das Du dir da aufgebaut hast! 

allerdings fände ich eine 888 oder totem noch geiler!

rock the canuck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (18. April 2007)

Damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert. Mein Rasouli mal in der FR-Version mit Z150 und Juicys in 203mm größe.









mfg
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (18. April 2007)

Sehr geil!
Die Gabel passt da optisch wie angegossen.


----------



## Alesana (18. April 2007)

meinsmeinsmeins:


----------



## Soulbrother (18. April 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert. Mein Rasouli mal in der FR-Version mit Z150 und Juicys in 203mm größe.
> 
> 
> mfg
> Jendo



     
Das passt hammermäßig gut zusammen...so wirkt jetzt auch die rote Nabe noch mehr als vorher!Sehr schön!


----------



## Jendo (18. April 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das passt hammermäßig gut zusammen...so wirkt jetzt auch die rote Nabe noch mehr als vorher!Sehr schön!



Danke.
Ist auf jedenfall mal wieder ein abwechselung zu den grünen Dreckhüpfern im Flow Thread. Aber die Gabel macht sich vom Gewicht mit ca +1400g schwer bemerkbar! Aber es fährt sich sehr angenehm. Die front ist schön hoch und so kann ich auch mal auf dauer ins Flat springen (das ist glaub ich das einzige was ich richtig beherrsche) und durch den satten Federweg meine Handgelenke schonen.
mfg Rob


----------



## Flow.Zero (18. April 2007)

@ Jendo: Echt schön! Mein Flow wird diese Woche auch noch umgebaut.
@ Alesana: Zeig bitte das ganze Bild!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modulorix (1. Mai 2007)

hallole,
hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Schimmel.
Anregungen sind stets willkommen...

gruß,
modulorix


----------



## alphaomega2002 (15. Dezember 2007)

hi, hab seit einem Jahr auch ein rocky hotrod + finde das bike obergenial. Es lässt einen weder beim uphill noch runter im Stich. Ich habe in "bike special workshop 2005" nachgeschaut, dort sind überhaupt 25 Stück weltweit aufgeführt, kann ich aber nicht glauben, da doch immer wieder eines zum Verkauf angeboten wird. So oder so, ein echter Freund fürs Leben, auch wenn man sich optisch über das grasgrün streiten kann.


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Dezember 2007)

bei so vielen special editions darf meins hier natürlich auch nicht fehlen:


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2008)

Damit der Thread hier nicht einschläft mal ein neues Bild vom Rasouli:





Einige Änderungen wurden vollzogen. Aber vorerst bleibt das Baby so wie es da steht 

mfg Jendo


----------



## luxuzz (3. Februar 2008)

Jaja zu mir sagen das de für deinen zeitbedingten Nachbarn keien Zeit hast, aber Fotos machen gehen


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2008)

MIt S-bahn nach Wannsee und dann 10km gerollert mit Frau auf Stadtbike! Hatte nix mit "biken" zu tun


----------



## decolocsta (3. Februar 2008)

Ui, netter Thread, will gleich mal meine Karre hier mit dazupacken:


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Februar 2008)

Jaja, die Erderwärmung. Anfang Februar - und in Bayreuth blühen die Blumen   .

Immer noch eines der geilsten  Old Slayer (obwohl mit silberner Gabel... )

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Februar 2008)

das slayer und das rasouli, die sind echt wahnsinnig schön


----------



## decolocsta (3. Februar 2008)

das hört man gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2008)

Absolut. Sowohl das Slayer als auch das Rasouli sind absolute Perlen.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Februar 2008)

Richtig schicke Biester die 2, zweifelsohne! Und das wo ich Dirtbikes z.B. normal gar nicht mag  

Bald sollte mein Special Edition Headbadge eintreffen, dann stell ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem rein


----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2008)

Der Rubinho wird dir was erzählen wenn du sein Rasouli hier als Dirtbike hinstellst


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Februar 2008)

Komm mir nicht mit marketing-mäßigen Haarspaltereien  Was soll es denn, sagen wir "offiziell", sein?


----------



## decolocsta (3. Februar 2008)

Fr Ht


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2008)

Es handelt sich um ein reines Stadtbike 
Also der Aufbau geht ganz stark in Richtung 4X / Dual!
Aber Du darfst es auch Dirtbike schimpfen...NOT 

Ciao,
Rubinho


----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2008)

Nach stundenlangen Diskussionen auf dem Campingplatz in Riva über eben jene marketingmäßigen Haarspaltereien sind wir schlussendlich zum Ergebnis gekommen das man Rubinhos Fahrstil am ehesten als progressive Freeride im All-Mountain-Bereich mit Tendenz zur Gravity Fraktion beschreiben müsste.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Februar 2008)

@jendo: Ok, gut  Wie gesagt, ich find's echt schick. Wie auch immer man es dann nennen mag, Hauptsache dir macht es so Spaß 

@numinisflo: So ungefähr, ja  Ich find die Diskussion halt schon bei langhubigen Spaß-Fullies fürs Gelände so übertrieben, mal All Mountain mal Enduro mal Freerider... irgendwo alles ne Haarspalterei.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2008)

Damals, wo des noch Reaper geheißen hat, nannte man solche Räder Soulrider 

@Deco: So ein Slayer in blau/silber hatte ich mir vor 3Jahren auch mal vorgestellt, sieht einfach nur gut aus. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2008)

hier noch mal mein Slayer Cult....


----------



## Xexano (8. Februar 2008)

She said, do all those things that you do to me
You know what I mean, boy
Do all those things that you do to me, yeah
Love removal, Love removal machine


Mir gefällt das Bike verdammt gut!  Pass nur gut darauf auf!


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Februar 2008)

Find ich sau geil das Ding! Potenzial im Detail, aber einfach nen cooles Ding. Die neue 66 hat ihm auch gut getan, weniger farblich als vom Gewicht und Höhe, denk ich.


----------



## numinisflo (8. Februar 2008)

Mir gefällt das Slayer auch extrem gut. Würde da gerne Bilder von beiden Seiten sehen die etwas heller sind.


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Februar 2008)

hmm bekackt muss ich doch zugeben dass ichs nicht so ******** finde 
vlt dein schönstes rad... aber sicher nicht das geilste


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2008)

danke danke....

ja ich hatte auch leicht schiss bei der weißen Gabel, aber im nachhinein finde ich es jetzt besser  

ja Bilder wird es noch geben, auch in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kairo (8. Februar 2008)

Sehr geiles Bike!!!
Pass bloß auf die Lager am Dämpfer auf, hab grad festgestellt, dass meine schon wieder ausgeschlagen sind.


----------



## UweC (26. Februar 2008)

Sehr schöner Thread bis hierhin! Am besten gefielen mir die Oldschool-Sachen aus den 90er. 
Was ich sehr gerne sehen würde, wäre ein 98er Rocky Mountain Vertex Ltd. in blau/weiß. Hat vielleicht jemand solch ein wunderschönes Gerät und postet ein Bild? Das wär für mich die Krönung!

P.S.: Wenn der Rahmen restauriert ist, werd ich noch eine special edition eines 99er Element t.o. beisteuern.


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Februar 2008)

Der s.d hat ein Vertex Team in blau weiß, ich weiß aber nicht obs n 98er ist.


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. März 2008)

Das Slayer ist nice


----------



## Kowalski1 (12. März 2008)

...ohne Worte...


----------



## Kowalski1 (12. März 2008)

...jetzt hoffentlich mit Bild...


----------



## Saci (14. März 2008)

hier mal mein switch - natürlich auch en SE modell


----------



## Magnum 204 (18. März 2008)

so hier mal meins   Gewicht:12,25kg


----------



## rm7lover (23. März 2008)

hi leute,
stolz präsentiere ich euch heute das rocky mountain RM0 Canuck, wie ich es nenne.
habe das bike für meinen 3 jährigen sohn restauriert und ich finde das es ganz gut geworden ist! schauts euch an!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2008)

Sogar mit Kettenführung 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2008)

am sattel ließe sich noch gewicht gutmachen!


----------



## Yetibike (5. April 2008)

Hallo, hier mal mein Bike, da es so wohl nicht sehr oft zu sehen ist denke ich, gehört das wohl hier her.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2008)

*Jetzt mit geänderten Kurbeln,Kette,Vorbau u. Steuersatz*


----------



## luxuzz (14. April 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben,dass mir das Rasouli besser gefällt 

Echt hübsches Teil


----------



## Jendo (14. April 2008)

Einfach immer wieder BlingBling deine Babys! Da gibt es mal weide rnix auszusetzten, außer der eventuelle fehlende Bashguard 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Rasouli.
mfg 
Robert


----------



## Jendo (14. April 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben,dass mir das Rasouli besser gefällt
> 
> Echt hübsches Teil



Aber auch nur weil Du mal auf meinem fahren durftest!
Es tut einem richtig weh zu sehen wie der Frame auf eBay verscherbelt wird:
Link
Ciao


----------



## luxuzz (14. April 2008)

Nö  Weil de zu faul warst richtig biken zu gehen 

Ne mir gefällt das Gesamtbild einfach mehr, was aber nicht heißt das ich deins nicht mag


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

wie gehen denn die maxxis lopes bling bling? interessantes profil...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

oh ja mir gefällt es auch richtig gut  
Die verschiedenen Grautöne passen richtig gut zusammen. Besonders die Farbe des Rahmens gefällt mir immer mehr.
Und über die Millenium brauch ich gar nicht reden  
Die war damals auch mein absoluter Traum.

Ja die Reifen würden mich auch interessieren.
Die hatte ich bis jetzt für mein Slayer eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. April 2008)

Dankeschööön!

Der BLING wurde ja von Brian Lopes rein für den Einsatz auf Dual/4x Pisten entwickelt,also für festen Brechsand,deshalb auch die nur sehr flachen Profilblöcke in der Mitte.

Für den Einsatz am Slayer würde ich ihn,wenn überhaupt,dann nur sehr bedingt hernehmen,zum einen muß es furtztrocken sein und zum anderen auch nur in der 42ST Mischung damit am Vorderrad wenigstens etwas grip auf Wurzeln und Steinen hergestellt werden kann.Am Hinterrad dürfte der Reifen problemlos gehen.Allerdings werdet ihr nicht sehr lange an dem Profil haben,das dürfte bei dieser Art des Einsatzes recht schnell flöten gehen.Auf Schotter und Fels nochmals schneller.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

schon mal danke.
Die Mäntel hatte ich nur für hier oben im Norden und für Touren gedacht.
Da ich nicht all zu viel Gripp brauche. 
Aber sie sind doch schön laufruhig oder nicht?
Für Porte du Soleil bekommt mein Bruder da die High Roller aufgezogen


----------



## Soulbrother (15. April 2008)

Recht laufruhig sind sie,ja,aber eben auch nicht wirklich leicht wegen der weicheren Mischung und deshalb auf einer Tour etwas zäher zu treten.Wir hatten die mal Testweise auf unserem Tandem drauf,hab sie aber ziemlich schnell wieder runter gemacht.Für den ihnen zugedachten Einsatzbereich sind sie mit Sicherheit top,aber für den von dir erwähnten Zweck würde ich auf die LarsenTT zurückgreifen,die sind recht leicht und rollen ohne Ende...echt wahr!Die kommen bei mir auch demnächst als Tourenreifen auf mein Pipeline.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

danke für den Tip.

Gibt es bei den Bling Bling nicht auch andere Gummimischungen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

bitteschön: http://silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_lopes.html


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

sehr schön, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2008)

Hatte mal weiche Blings vorne und hinten auf dem Bike, man mag es zwar kaum glauben beim Anblick des Profils, aber die Rollen schwerer als Highroller in 2,7 60a, sowas perverses hab ich in meinem Leben noch nicht getreten, aber wie gesagt, vorne und hinten weich.......beim gedanken daran fang ich das schwitzen an.....


----------



## Soulbrother (15. April 2008)

Ja,in 60a gibt bzw. gab es ihn auch.Mittlerweile ist er aber nicht mehr im Maxxis Programm vorhanden.Der ist jetzt durch den,nach einigen Jahren,in Deutschland wieder erhältlichen High Roller Semislick ersetzt worden.

Also wenn du unbedingt Bling´s haben willst solltest du so schnell wie möglich zuschlagen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

der Link hat mir gerade, einen mir noch nicht vorher bekannten, Einblick in die Maxxis-Vielfalt gegeben.

Jetzt bin ich wieder am grübeln.


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

maxxis wär erste wahl für mich, wenn sie es endlich schaffen würden, den minion als sub 900g (oder von mir aus auch sub 1000g) UST-version rauszubringen...aber diese tube-type-reifen können ja mal garnix


----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2008)

Wenn sie es schaffen würden den 2.5er 1Ply Minion und Highroller in der Faltversion auf den Markt zu werfen


----------



## apocalypse-dude (24. August 2008)

verkaufe meinen BONANDRINI rahmen in der grÃ¶sse 19" fÃ¼r 299â¬. weiteres im bikemarkt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showfull.php?product=129132&bigimage=flow1.jpg


----------



## santacruza (25. August 2008)

http://www.intensetires.com/index.htm      habe jetzt den dh 2,35 dual compound iso ply vorne und den entsprechenden edge hinten. die wiegen ca 880 grmmchens, haben ne härtere lauffläche mittig und außen schöne sticky rubber führungsstollen. läuft auf trockenem und schotter genial.gestern auf nassen isartrails ausprobiert  und die haben naturkautschuk (kletterschuhe!), der haftet ohne den schnellen verschleiss den die anderen mit industriekautschuk haben.ich bin fan


----------



## Magnum 204 (3. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal wieder meins nach Bremsen und Vorbau update











MFG


----------



## santacruza (3. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Jako (7. Oktober 2008)

der vollständigkeit halber stelle ich mein switch noch hier rein. einmal für den bikepark....... 





und einmal in der tourenversion mit abgesenkter gabel auf 140mm - wobei die anstiege nicht weit über 20% gehen sollten und wenn dann nicht allzu lang..... es ist schon "hartes brot" im vergleich zum slayer mit dem switch bergauf zu fahren.  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (27. Oktober 2008)

hi leutz

hab ein 2005 switch ta moko sl in rot/weiss.mich würde es mal interessieren warum es das so hier nicht gab?einige sagen es war eine
sonder edition von marzocchi,andere sagen das es das so nur in nordamerika gegeben hat?!worin unterscheidet sich das sl von den dh modellen?bin mir gerade ein am aufbauen,eigentlich um ihn im park zu fahren,nun gehen auch hier die meinungen auseinander ob es bikepark tauglich ist oder nicht??!!
freu mich eigentlich ein ltd zu haben,will es aber auch nicht zerstören o.ä.

wäre euch für ein paar antworten dankbar was es mit diesem rahmen auf sich hat.

mfg andreas


----------



## dirtpaw (27. Oktober 2008)

wenns das ist was ich denke wurde es anlässlich der Presse-Präsentation der damals neuen Marzocchi Gabeln aufgelegt. Diese Rahmen kamen also nie in den normalen Verkauf und waren nur gebraucht zu haben, da eben Journalisten/Team-Fahrer etc. auf der Präsentation ein paar Runden damit gedreht haben. Wenns ein SL ist hat es einen leichteren Rohrsatz. Im Zweifel ist noch ein Kleinwalsertal-Aufkleber drauf....

happy trails


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2008)

hey gobo

ist das der Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt in 16,5 Zoll?


----------



## gobo (28. Oktober 2008)

hi


ja ist er,hatte ihn getauscht,weil nen freerider wird hier mehr genutzt als ein downhiller.

mfg


----------



## tes20 (3. November 2008)

na hello ja dann schmeiß ich mich mal dazu mit meinen rocky mountain element70 special edition bike
will es aber verkaufen also wer wen weiß melden der platz zuhaus wird zu eng
mfg an euch


----------



## copy_paste (4. November 2008)

hi leute,
ich brache einmal eure Hilfe:

Ich möchte mein Zimmer in Weiß/Rot streifen und als accente die Canuck Ahornblätter an die wand Malen, aber ich finde nirgendwo das decal-design!

kann mir vll irgendjemand sagen wo ich diese bekommen kann (als Bilddatei) möchte sie mit dem Beamer an die wand werfen und dann ummalen!

Ich fahre selber zwar nur ein normales switch, das Design hat es mir aber angetan.

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar

lg copy_paste


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2008)

Schau mal bei ebay nach.
Da bietet ab und zu mal jemand die wehenden Ahornblätter als Aufkleber an.
Hab mit auch mal welche gekauft, habe aber leider keine Adresse mehr.

Nach dem Beamer kommen die dann aber aufs Bike!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2008)

*klick *

*klick*

bitteschön! 
Ich hoffe, dass ich weiter helfen konnte.


----------



## Bikekäfer (5. November 2008)

Hi, kann mir mal jemand sagen, was "Canuck" heißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (5. November 2008)

Kanadier


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. November 2008)

Canuck - der Kanadier/die Kanadierin


----------



## Bikekäfer (12. November 2008)

Hi, mein neu aufgebautes Special Edition ist fertig:
Es ist ein 2005er Slayer Canuck


----------



## numinisflo (13. November 2008)

Ein/Mein absoluter Traumrahmen! Glückwunsch!


----------



## hotspice (16. November 2008)

so hier auch mal ein update (Thor)von meinem new slayer. so arg viel wird sich jetzt daran warhscheinlich nicht mehr ändern. hinten kommt jetzt noch ein rws thrubolt 10mm schnellspanner rein und das wars denke ich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2008)

wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (16. November 2008)

Schaut schon sehr interessant aus mit dem dtswiss/magura fahrwerk! Sind die Louise irgendne special edition oder gibts die jetzt in rot?

P.S.: Der rws thru-bolt lohnt sich echt, macht den hinterbau um einiges steifer im gegensatz zum normalen schnellspanner!


----------



## LautSprecher (16. November 2008)

Ist nur eine Marta mit Louise-Scheiben (Wave?).

Schaut aber super aus, viel Spaß mit der Granate!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

Echt hübsche Zusammenstellung

G.


----------



## houtbay (16. November 2008)

Bikekäfer schrieb:


> Hi, mein neu aufgebautes Special Edition ist fertig:
> Es ist ein 2005er Slayer Canuck



Glückwunsch! Schön, daß der Rahmen weiterlebt - Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. November 2008)

@ hotspice

oh ja sieht sehr schick aus. Wie fährt es sich denn jetzt mit dem kürzeren Dämpfer? Oder ist die Einbaulänge gleih und der der Hub weniger?


----------



## hotspice (17. November 2008)

@Mr.Freeride

die einbaulänge ist die selbe, nur der federweg ist 5mm kürzer soweit ich mich erinnern kann. stört mich persönlich überhaupt nicht, da der dt meiner meinung nach besser funktioniert als der fox.
aber ich hatte ja vorher die mz all mountain 1 SL drinn und die hat 2 cm höher gebaut. daran muß ich mich jetzt erst mal gewöhnen.

ansonsten bin ich voll zufrieden. warte eben noch auf meinen rws schnellspanner.
die rote marta macht sich gut darin, nachdem ich eh kein bikeparkjunkie bin ist das auch kein problem. mich würde viel mehr interessieren ob die neue marta magnesium besser funktioniert als die alte. den das rot-weiß der magnesium würde auch ganz gut passen.
und für nen alpencross ist der scheibendurchmesser absolut ausreichend, denk ich (203-180)


----------



## bestmove (23. November 2008)

Komme grad von draußen rein und muss sagen, schweinekalt aber schöne kleine Tour gemacht!


----------



## Jako (23. November 2008)

hi bestmove, hast du deine rahmen getauscht? vor kurzem war doch noch das weiße deine enduro-version..... bin ja schon gespannt auf den freerideaufbau, das weiße sieht mit den 2350 bestimmt klasse aus  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (23. November 2008)

Hi Jako, ja so war der Plan aber ein Kumpel sucht auch schon länger nach einem neuwertigen Switch Rahmen, so hab ich mich breitschlagen lassen  und da ich neuen Projekten gegenüber immer offen bin  hab ich wieder Bastelstunde und freue mich auf die kommende Saison mit neuen Eindrücken


----------



## Soulbrother (23. November 2008)

Schönes Bild,bei uns sind erst vor gut 20 min. die ersten Flocken runter gekommen.Bin mal gespannt wie´s morgen früh hier aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (23. November 2008)

@bestmove: höre ich da ein flatline zwischen den zeilen klingen???  gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. November 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> @bestmove: höre ich da ein flatline zwischen den zeilen klingen???  gruß jako



bestimmt  ich liebes Flatlines xD


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. November 2008)

sehr  cool! 
Der Roco mit der Titanfeder sticht so richtig schön raus.


----------



## haural (18. Dezember 2008)

hab zwar schon im Winterzeit...Tread gefragt, aber gehört ja eher hier her: weiß jemand wie gut das rote Hope u das Canuck Rot zusammen  passen?


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Dezember 2008)

haural schrieb:


> hab zwar schon im Winterzeit...Tread gefragt, aber gehört ja eher hier her: weiß jemand wie gut das rote Hope u das Canuck Rot zusammen  passen?



Schau mal in mein Album, Naben und Canuck rot kombiniert 
Ich finde es in echt sehr passend. Im Gegensatz zum Acros (Steuersatz) rot.


----------



## haural (19. Dezember 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis. Auf deinen Bildern scheint es zu passen, auf jeden Fall besser als der "Big Balls"...den hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Jetzt aber nicht mehr, danke.

Bin aber immer noch unentschlossen, und überlege ob die roten Farbtupfer der Bohrungsdeckel, Bremshebeldeckel und Griffe reicht oder ob ich doch den Schritt zum LRS machen soll. 

Die weiße Fox passt top, leider aber nur Float. Wenns ne Talas in weiß gäbe...


----------



## neikless (19. Dezember 2008)

die float ist mir eh lieber als jede talas und du kannst ja jede in allen farben bekommen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Dezember 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein Album, Naben und Canuck rot kombiniert
> Ich finde es in echt sehr passend. Im Gegensatz zum Acros (Steuersatz) rot.




Des hab ich jetzt aber überhört!


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Dezember 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Des hab ich jetzt aber überhört!



Blabla, komm lieber mal wieder ICQ on . Was macht dein Aufbau? Vorbau gekommen? 
Am SXC ist ne selbstlackierte Talas von 2008. Sieht man halt auch wenn man nah rangeht  .

Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (19. Dezember 2008)

wusste gar nicht das es einen Thread für Special Edition Rockys gibt
dann hier meine Beiden
einmal mein RM7 WS Edition
und mein Slayer Hotrod
das RM7 hat zur Zeit 2,5" Highroller u Minion sowie DX Klickis (bleibt wohl auch so, neues Bild folgt)


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Januar 2009)

Nochmal Beide zusammen und aktueller Zustand


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2009)

Jetzt müsste nur noch der Hintergrund stimmen!
Kein Schnee, grüne Blätter an den Bäumen......
Schicke Bikes!


----------



## rm7lover (4. Januar 2009)

geil, deine grünen spank felgen am rm7. die würden meinem ws bestimmt auch gut stehen! immer noch ein wunderschönes bike wie ich finde!
wo bekommt man die felgen bzw. laufräder her, und was muss man denn dafür löhnen?


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Januar 2009)

rm7lover schrieb:


> geil, deine grünen spank felgen am rm7. die würden meinem ws bestimmt auch gut stehen! immer noch ein wunderschönes bike wie ich finde!
> wo bekommt man die felgen bzw. laufräder her, und was muss man denn dafür löhnen?



meine sind von 100% Bike (www.100Bike.de)
ca. 275


----------



## Magnum 204 (18. Januar 2009)

So meins ist mal wieder nach paar updates dran.

Manitou Minute MRD

Sattel: rocky

sattelstütze :easton carbon

Kurbel :RF atlas FR

Gewicht: 10,86kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (18. Januar 2009)

Mit der Minute schauts echt richtig gut aus. Kannst Du schon was zu der Performance sagen?
Das Gewicht ist einfach Top! Ich hab bei mir mal gestern nachgerechnet und komm da auf ca 12,6kg.

Gruß,
jendo


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2009)

Damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert:
Rasouli mit den Bettys (vom Switch geklaut) und zum Tourenfahren mit ausgezogener Stütze. Nachteilhaft ist die Übersetzung mit 36 - 27 Zähnen. Da pulsiert die Halsschlagader berauf ordentlich!









Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,
Jendo


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Februar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert:
> Rasouli mit den Bettys (vom Switch geklaut) und zum Tourenfahren mit ausgezogener Stütze. Nachteilhaft ist die Übersetzung mit 36 - 27 Zähnen. Da pulsiert die Halsschlagader berauf ordentlich!
> 
> ...
> ...



Schöne Bilder. Schönes Bike
Sieht aber gar nicht nach Schwarzwald aus?!


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2009)

Liegt vielleicht daran das die Bilder auf einem "Segelflugplatz" in der Nähe von Nagold gemacht wurden. Bestimmt nicht der finsterste schwarze Wald, aber für mich ausreichend um diesen als solchen zu Definieren 

Gruß,
Jendo


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Februar 2009)

so eine goldene Psylo wollte ich immer haben
war damals als Schüler aber vieeeeeeeeeelll  zu teuer


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Februar 2009)

hier nochmal mein Slayer


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert:
> Rasouli mit den Bettys (vom Switch geklaut) und zum Tourenfahren mit ausgezogener Stütze. Nachteilhaft ist die Übersetzung mit 36 - 27 Zähnen. Da pulsiert die Halsschlagader berauf ordentlich!
> 
> 
> ...




Nach wie vor das schönste Flow überhaupt. Bilder sind auch gut geworden. Hoffentlich finden wir jetzt bald mal nen Termin...

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2009)

also das Slayer Hotrod finde ich immer geiler. 

mein Flow DJ Skulls mit neuen Hope Laufrädern.

weitere Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## SlayMe (9. Februar 2009)

Holla!!!


----------



## slayerrider (9. Februar 2009)

Nicht schlecht, nur der Vorbau, der geht gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Februar 2009)

danke.

Könnt ein besserer her das stimmt. Aber momentan stört er überhaupt nicht.


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Februar 2009)

mein neuer Tacho für meine Slayer Hotrod
Sigma BC 2006 Rocky Mountain Limited Edition


----------



## Trailbiker66 (4. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab hier mal was zur Begutachtung und bitte um eure Meinung


----------



## Der Toni (4. März 2009)

Schöner Rahmen (25th Edition)
Die Kurbel passt imho gar nicht zum Bike. Weder farblich (schüttel) noch optisch. Dazu die Klickpedale mit grauem Plastikfinish. Steuersatz und Sattelklemme sind (farblich) auch grenzwertig.


----------



## haural (4. März 2009)

Schönes Stück, lässt sich aber sicherlich noch mehr rausholen. Ist aber natürlich, wie immer, Geschmackssache.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (4. März 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Schönes Stück, lässt sich aber sicherlich noch mehr rausholen. Ist aber natürlich, wie immer, Geschmackssache.


 
zum Beispiel wie ?


----------



## Magnum 204 (5. März 2009)

@Trailbiker66

sehr schönes Element


----------



## Kettenfaust (10. März 2009)

Hi Leutz, habe mir ein Flow Zero Rahmen zugelegt und hab jetz mal ne Frage zur Sattelstütze

Und zwar passt da meines erachtens keine 27,2 mm Stütze rein, habe jetz mal eine 26,8 rausgekramt und die hat leicht spiel 

Was für eine Stattelstützmaß brauch ich für´s Flow??

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## bestmove (10. März 2009)

Flow Zero hat 27.2mm, ganz sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (10. März 2009)

an sich brauch das schon eine 27,2, kann halt nur sein, dass Rahmen und/oder Stütze geringfügig vom offiziellen Mass abweichen. Das heisst dann entweder auf anderen Stützenhersteller ausweichen oder anderen Durchmesser des gleichen Herstellers...


----------



## Magnum 204 (10. März 2009)

also mein Rasouli hat en 26,8er maß


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. März 2009)

Bis einschließlich 2003 haben die Flows 26,8mm Durchmesser. Also dementsprechend auch das Rasouli.
Ab 2004 hat das Flow 27,2mm. Das Zero also auch..

Gruß,


----------



## Trailbiker66 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo ,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Drehmomente die Verschraubung
an den Hinterbaulagern und Dämpferlagern ein RM Element 25th An.
2006 bekommen ? 

Will die Lager prüfen/fetten da ich ein Knarzen unter Last habe.

MfG Michael


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2009)

schau doch mal bei www.bikeaction.de unter tech. support nach.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (13. Juli 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schau doch mal bei www.bikeaction.de unter tech. support nach.


 
Vielen Dank für den Tip...bin auch fündig geworden 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfaust (6. August 2009)

Hi, kann mir mal jemand nen sagen wie ich hier Bilder hoch lade. Habe hier nichts gefunden und wollte mal mein Flow Zero posten.


----------



## neikless (6. August 2009)

im foto album BBCode fur Benutzung im Forum kopieren und einfügen ...


----------



## Kettenfaust (6. August 2009)

Vielen dank Neikless 
Fährt sich wirklich gut der Rahmen is 18 Zoll


----------



## Niggels (6. August 2009)

Einmalig...


----------



## slayerrider (6. August 2009)

aber der Sattel ist leider hässlich.


----------



## Niggels (6. August 2009)

Ist ja auch schon ein Flite dran  Dazu kommt noch eine E.13 LS1


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2009)

ich finde den Sattel nicht hässlich.

Sehr geiler Rahmen


----------



## el Lingo (7. August 2009)

Der Sattel ist vor allem sinnvoll und bequem. Ich möchte keinen anderen mehr fahren.


----------



## neikless (7. August 2009)

der WTB V Pure ? ist der beste Sattel den wo gibt auf der welt,
also wenn man mehr als im DH modus drauf sitzt seeeehr komfortisch


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2009)

und wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (7. August 2009)

es ging nur um die Optik und es war auch noch meine Meinung, von daher kein Stress...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. August 2009)

ach wat...Stress sowieso nicht 
einfach nur Meinungs- und Erffahrungsaustausch


----------



## Condor (9. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> der WTB V Pure ? ist der beste Sattel den wo gibt auf der welt,
> also wenn man mehr als im DH modus drauf sitzt seeeehr komfortisch


Und macht die Gewichtsersparnis von Titan zu Wald und Wiesen Stahl (= Augustier Flasche, voll) im Vergleich zu nen gescheiten Sattel (SLR TT) direkt wieder wett.....!! SUUUUPER


----------



## neikless (9. August 2009)

ich glaub der wtb pure stealth hat so um die 250g also eine käsebrot stulle


----------



## Jendo (29. November 2009)

Bevor der Thread hier ausstirbt ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Rasouli:









 


Mfg
Jendo


----------



## gobo (30. November 2009)

sagt mal ist das rasouli ein dj oder mehr ein norm. flow?
hätte schon spass dran ein zu holen deswegen auch die frage.


----------



## Jendo (30. November 2009)

Ist ein ganz normales Flow. Zu dieser Zeit gab es noch gar kein DJ-Modell.


----------



## SlayMe (30. November 2009)

Super Flow! 
Was ist denn das silberne Ding zwischen vorderer Nabe und Gabel?
ISt das ein 15" Rahmen?


----------



## numinisflo (30. November 2009)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Super Flow!
> Was ist denn das silberne Ding zwischen vorderer Nabe und Gabel?
> ISt das ein 15" Rahmen?



Das ist die Achsklemmung der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2009)

...Tullio...glaub ich hieß das damals.

G.


----------



## Jendo (30. November 2009)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Super Flow!
> Was ist denn das silberne Ding zwischen vorderer Nabe und Gabel?
> ISt das ein 15" Rahmen?





numinisflo schrieb:


> Das ist die Achsklemmung der Gabel.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Tullio...glaub ich hieß das damals.
> 
> G.



Stimmt!



SlayMe schrieb:


> ISt das ein 15" Rahmen?


Nein, das sind 16,5".


----------



## SlayMe (30. November 2009)

alles klar.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2010)

Damit der Thread nicht vor die Hunde geht hier mal ein Bild von Jendos Rasouli und meiner neuen Stahllokomotive. Entstanden am Wochenende beim biken auf dem Rosskopf in Freiburg:


----------



## Jendo (19. Januar 2010)

Dein Blizzard 20th anniversary ist ein echtes Sahnestück!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöne Rockys!

Sag nächstes Mal Bescheid...
Dann hol ich meine Special Edition aus dem Keller! Steht schon viel zu lange rum...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Dein Blizzard 20th anniversary ist ein echtes Sahnestück!



Muchas gracias. 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rockys!
> 
> Sag nächstes Mal Bescheid...
> Dann hol ich meine Special Edition aus dem Keller! Steht schon viel zu lange rum...
> ...



War sehr spaßig in Freiburg. Werde den Jendo - sofern es die Zeit zulässt - sicher sehr bald wieder besuchen und ein wenig fahren gehen.


----------

